# South Florida Gathering--Nov 4th thru 6th 2011



## dougmays

Howdy all, SmokinAl and myself were talking about the potential of a South Florida gathering similar to what the N.FLA folks have. Nothing crazy but just a chance for all of us to meet up, smoke some food, drinks some beers and shoot the shit

Al is in Sebring and i'm in Fort Lauderdale. So i'm thinking this can be a gathering of anyone around Lake Okeechobee and south. Who would be interested in this?


We'll probably aim for sometime in the fall when the weather is not so hot and gives us ample time to plan. If you are interested in this please post up here so we can keep track and if anyone has any suggestions for a large area of land, campground, or anything else


One place we thought of is C.B Smith Park in Pembroke Pines


----------



## SmokinAl

I think there are quite a few of us in the South/Central FL area. Maybe we could even get some of the N. FL guys to come down here too. It doesn't have to be an extravaganza, maybe just a few small smokers or 1 big one, everybody bring a dish to share & we'll just smoke some ribs & chicken etc. Like Doug say's were looking for suggestions & anyone interested in attending. It would be great to meet as many of you as possible and it would be a relatively short drive for most of us. We were thinking maybe a 2 day affair on a Sat. & Sun.


----------



## SmokinAl

Since we haven't got any responses I'm just bumping this back up. There must be more guys down here other than Doug & I.


----------



## beer-b-q

You Floridians Sure Gather a Lot...


----------



## dougmays

from the looks of it not in south florida! haha.  Come on there really no other south fla guys on here?


----------



## SmokinAl

I guess it's just you & me Doug! A couple racks of ribs & a case of beer!


----------



## dougmays

sounds good to me! haha.  i'm sure if i mention BBQ to a few friends down here they wouldn't hesitate to come either


----------



## eman

Doug ,

 keep pluggin at it.

 The first fla .gathering had i think 10 people. This year they are expecting 75 - 100.

The first gathering we had here in Louisiana last october  had 10 - 12 and we hope to have more this fall.

 There is alot of work , time and money that goes into hosting a gathering.

 IMHO ,the best way to get started is w/ just a few local folks  at a place that you think that you can grow into.

  And try to attend one of the larger gatherings to see how things are done and how you have to prep an schedule things.


----------



## dougmays

Al, what do you think about somewhere in West Palm, that might appeal more to northern folk


maybe jonathon dickinson park?


----------



## SmokinAl

That sounds like a good idea Doug. I was hoping to have a few more guys chime in. There must be one of us from the WPB area. I think it would be a good idea to keep close to the interstate as well. It's hard to get up here quickly. If we kept the site off 95 or the turnpike it may attract a few more guys. Sebring is in the middle of nowhere. I think you are on the right track, finding a site first then we can go from there.


----------



## mballi3011

Well it sounds like a pretty good idea to me to fellows. I'm not sure how many folks are that far south thou?? So what dates are you folks thinking about ?? You also have to think of the weather some folks don't like the Fla heat like we are all used to. So let me know and we will have to see what happens. Heck I always look for a reason to smoke or just meet some good ole boys and girls from SMF.


----------



## SmokinAl

We were thinking next fall when it cools down some. I think November would be good, but it would have to be early Nov. so as not to interfere with TG Day. Everything is still in the early planning stage, any ideas would be much appreciated. We are still looking for the right place to have it. Once we figure that out I think next we would set a date.


----------



## turnip mockley

Newb Here, joined yesterday.

I'm in Manatee and DeSoto counties, kinda too far west for you east coasters.

How about something more central, Lake Placid, Okeechobee?

TM


----------



## dougmays

Turnip can you recommend any places around Okeechobee or LP that where we could set up?  Like Al said, we are just in the planning stages and open for suggestions.  Oct-Nov is the ideal time.


Mballi would love to have you down from JVille


----------



## SmokinAl

Sebring is just North of Lake Placid. There is a lot of open space around here & some good parks. Were right on US 27. If you think this would be a good place I can check out some of the parks around here. I just don't know of any that have campgrounds associated with them. Do you Turnip. Mark knows this area too, maybe he has an idea.


----------



## dougmays

i'm wondering if al's suggestion of staying close to I-95 would be more ideal for people traveling from a longer distance.  are there any parks up there but due east of you guys near 95?


----------



## turnip mockley

Whatcha think about this one?

Seems camping area is a must for those traveling a ways.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/highlandshammock/default.cfm

Never been there personally but have heard good things.

TM


----------



## turnip mockley

Seems to me there used to be a privately owned campground near Indiantown.

Anyone else recall it?

TM


----------



## dougmays

indiantown would be a nice location...close to 95 and 27!  i dont know the area that well or the campground but if you could find out that'd be great!


----------



## SmokinAl

Turnip Mockley said:


> Whatcha think about this one?
> 
> Seems camping area is a must for those traveling a ways.
> 
> http://www.floridastateparks.org/highlandshammock/default.cfm
> 
> Never been there personally but have heard good things.
> 
> TM


It is a great park, the only problem is since it's a state park, no alcohol is allowed!


----------



## turnip mockley

SmokinAl said:


> It is a great park, the only problem is since it's a state park, no alcohol is allowed!


Oh, you wanna camp AND get plastered too??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We're gonna need some private land with an understanding host.

TM


----------



## turnip mockley

My post is being held for moderation. Only 2 days here and my reputation precedes me.

I'm on another watch list apparently.

TM


----------



## sumosmoke

[quote name="Turnip Mockley" url="/forum/thread/104943/south-florida-gathering/20#post_615616"]
My post is being held for moderation. Only 2 days here and my reputation precedes me.


I'm on another watch list apparently.


TM
[/quote]

TM - you're not on a watch list. Newbies' posts are under "moderator review" for a short period of time.


----------



## dougmays

The N. Florida and Lousiana guys are having there gathering the last weekend in Oct.  We should probably plan to do ours after that, as not to bump heads.  any further ideas on a place?


----------



## SmokinAl

Wasn't the gathering last weekend N. FL & Louisiana? Are they changing their date to the fall?


----------



## pineywoods

The N. FL Gathering is held in April

The Louisiana Gathering is held in Oct


----------



## dougmays

Al, i talked to eman and he said the combined fl/la gathering is in oct.  the n.fla has passed


----------



## SmokinAl

Man Florida is party central. I doubt if any of those guys would want to come all the way down here anyway. I guess between theirs & TG day would be good, or between TG & Christmas. Haven't found any spots to host it yet, I know there are a few guys in this area, I wish they would chime in with some ideas.


----------



## dougmays

who are they...lets PM-bomb them :)  haha jk


----------



## turnip mockley

I been studying on possible locations that might satisfy the largest number of potential attendees.

I think this place has it all.

http://www.fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=maps

One thing I know is that it's a family oriented place, so the whoopin and a-hollering is frowned upon after about 11PM.

I'm hoping that the group here is mostly comprised of mature, responsible individuals so I'm hoping that's not a problem.

It is kinda far from 95 but it offers a lot of amenities for RV's and tent camping.

I can contact the owners and get more details if interest is sufficient.

TM


----------



## SmokinAl

That really looks like a great site Turnip.


----------



## dougmays

yea that does look like a great spot! very central so it might appeal to tampa folk and maybe even north florida guys.  we should probably make sure we can bring our own grills/smokers also when camping.


----------



## SmokinAl

I think your right Doug and since Turnip offered to contact them, is there anything else that we need to ask about. Like maybe a large area or pavillion that we would be able to use. I think we need to at least have a covered area with tables or something like that. Even if it only had a couple of picnic tables & an area next to it for a couple of small smokers. I think it would be fine, unless we get more than 10 or 15 people who would want to come. Then I guess we would hope one of us had a trailer rig. I'm starting to get exited about this now.


----------



## dougmays

i was planning to bring my WSM 22.5 either way...but if someone had a trailer that'd be cool also.  i'd also be tent camping, i dont have a RV trailer or anything.  i also have a friend who lives around this area so i'msure he'd come out to participate


----------



## eman

Sounds like y'all are getting it together.  Big thing to remember is you will need shade and protection from the rain if any.

 11 pm may seem like an early time but after cooking and socializing all day  Only a few out of 50+ folks were up after 11pm.

 A few of us stayed up very late sitting around the fire drinking from the jar. We were going to our tents as others were getting up

to prep briskets an butts for the sat smoke.


----------



## dougmays

thanks for the advice.  how was the n. fla gathering, were there pics? sounds like this place we are looking at has pavillions which will be our shade and rain protection! oh and i like to stay up late by the fire haha


----------



## eman

Look at all the post that say north florida gatherings there are hundreds of pics.


----------



## masterofmymeat

He Al and Doug,

I just joined a few days ago but would love to attend, even

if its just a few of us. I'm in E. Naples (extreme west coast)

but I don't mind the drive and the wife and I love to get away

whenever we can. Uh.....you do allow wives right?


----------



## fpnmf

We could prolly find a spot in my busy schedule for some smoking and eating.

Most folks are fairly family oriented between TG and Xmas.

Early Nov would prolly be workable.

Craig


----------



## flash

SmokinAl said:


> I guess it's just you & me Doug! A couple racks of ribs & a case of beer!




LOL, I think it is too HOT to gather at this point.


----------



## flash

eman said:


> Look at all the post that say north florida gatherings there are hundreds of pics.




Of course some of those are coming out of Alabama, Georgia, etc. Not just Florida.


----------



## eman

We had folks attending from Ca., Ind., W.V. , Al. ,Fla., La. Az. and Ok. I may have missed a few .


----------



## calculus

I live in the Port Charlotte area. I would be interested. If it could be a more central location. Maybe Moore Haven/Clewiston. There may be alot of members in the Tampa/ST. Pete area that could go. The North Florida was far from there wasn't it? I would think that early December would have the best weather. Usually around 80 and sunny. I usually get sunburned hanging my Christmas lights in early December. I could see wanting to stay around Miami, but that is a busy area. How about the Everglades City area? Or even Golden Gate? Just thinkin'


----------



## young one

Cool, I'm game

                        Love camping, a place where Kayaking as well would be killer.

,Johnathan Dickinson has camping and river access to the Loxahatchee,

Fisheating Creek is a nice campground.........http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com

Canoe and Kayak rentals available at both

but Id travel for Kayaking, The Springs up north are awesome!


----------



## young one

Oh and Gatorama is just down the street from Fisheating creek!.......... Anyone with kids would love it


----------



## calculus

I haven't been there but it looks great. If it was late in the year, the mosquitos would not be a problem after the dry November. The ad says:  Paddling the cypress swamps or hiking our hardwood forests you can see alligators, turtles, deer, wild boar, turkey, wading birds, raptors, an occasional black bear and more. Is is a good idea to have alot of bar-b-que people around those animals? I've had gator, but never smoked. mmmmmm......


----------



## dougmays

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> He Al and Doug,
> 
> I just joined a few days ago but would love to attend, even
> 
> if its just a few of us. I'm in E. Naples (extreme west coast)
> 
> but I don't mind the drive and the wife and I love to get away
> 
> whenever we can. Uh.....you do allow wives right?


hey MoMM welcome!  of course wives, girlfriends, friends are welcome!

we havent nailed down a destination yet but keep checking on here. 

and if anyone has places in mind we are all ears!


----------



## dougmays

Johnathon Dickenson was brought up before...i've never been there but from what i've heard its a nice place.  I'm really liking this Snake Bite Creek place based on the pictures. 

both good suggestons...any other opinions or options


----------



## flash

Young One said:


> Cool, I'm game
> 
> Love camping, a place where Kayaking as well would be killer.
> 
> ,Johnathan Dickinson has camping and river access to the Loxahatchee,
> 
> Fisheating Creek is a nice campground.........http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com
> 
> Canoe and Kayak rentals available at both
> 
> but Id travel for Kayaking, The Springs up north are awesome!


 Well there is no way I would consider camping now. Dam 101º out there on my screen porch.


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> Johnathon Dickenson was brought up before...i've never been there but from what i've heard its a nice place.  I'm really liking this Snake Bite Creek place based on the pictures.
> 
> both good suggestons...any other opinions or options




Isn't there a Tequista around there?? Something like that?


----------



## young one

Flash said:


> Well there is no way I would consider camping now. Dam 101º out there on my screen porch.


     Florida Camping in summer over a hot smoker to boot?  Not unless I had a pop up with A/C !

     I think earlier in the thread they were shooting for sometime in November


----------



## scooper

Young One said:


> Florida Camping in summer over a hot smoker to boot?  Not unless I had a pop up with A/C !
> 
> I think earlier in the thread they were shooting for sometime in November


Yeah, it's a bit on the Hades side out here now.  November wood be much better.

Young One, I'm just south of you in Boca.


----------



## dougmays

yea we are shooting for early november.  Flash, the only tequesta i know of if a sports park in Weston....


----------



## young one

Really? I grew up in Boca. Did you go to Boca High?


scooper said:


> Yeah, it's a bit on the Hades side out here now.  November wood be much better.
> 
> Young One, I'm just south of you in Boca.


----------



## boykjo

eman said:


> We had folks attending from Ca., Ind., W.V. , Al. ,Fla., La. Az. and Ok. I may have missed a few .




Yep.......... Us north carolinians..... Dont worry.... we always get shoved under the smoker................


----------



## alblancher

One of the attendees lives on the road so I guess you could say NFL had attendees from every state in the Continental US

Not sure about the rest of N Carolina but I do know that western N. Carolina is one of the most beautiful places in the country.


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> yea we are shooting for early november.  Flash, the only tequesta i know of if a sports park in Weston....




 Somewhere off the Loxahatchee Aquatic Preserve??


----------



## alelover

alblancher said:


> Not sure about the rest of N Carolina but I do know that western N. Carolina is one of the most beautiful places in the country.




Perhaps an NC gathering is in the future.


----------



## dougmays

Flash said:


> Somewhere off the Loxahatchee Aquatic Preserve??


hm not sure flash, that's a little north of me but i'll look into it.  Are you gonna make it down here in the Fall for the gathering? it's only 4-4.5 hours, i know the drive well from williston/gainesville to here


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> hm not sure flash, that's a little north of me but i'll look into it.  Are you gonna make it down here in the Fall for the gathering? it's only 4-4.5 hours, i know the drive well from williston/gainesville to here


 Depends on whether I have any money left from taking the wife up to see her mother in NC. We usually do that in the latter part of October. Shoot, I haven't even made a North Florida one yet either.


----------



## dougmays

Hey Guys,

I wanna get a Muster List together...here is what i think we have right now for attendees(and maybes?)

SmokinAl (Organizer)
DougMays (Organizer)
Mballi3011
Turnip Mockley
SumoSmoke (?)
MasterOfMyMeat
FPNMF
Caculus
Young One
Scooper

Can you all please tell me yay or nay or maybe if your in


----------



## eman

LOL @ Joe

 For some reason i thought you was from fla.???


----------



## desertlites

YA Bob I got a kick from Joe also, Rick came down from there too.I will wait a while to put my name in guys, it's not a problem for me to get a load there. Heck I now sit in Ocala,leave for Miami in the am.Than off to Tn.


----------



## fpnmf

We are a definite maybe...

  Craig


----------



## young one

A Yay here if my hubby and kids are welcome as well, 4-1/2 & 6 yrs old.

Is this group a major hoop hollarin partying one? OR kid tolerant ? LOL


----------



## masterofmymeat

Definitely .....IN!


----------



## calculus

I'm in for 4 adults!


----------



## dougmays

Awesome, seems like we got some good numbers now! 
 


Young One said:


> A Yay here if my hubby and kids are welcome as well, 4-1/2 & 6 yrs old.
> 
> Is this group a major hoop hollarin partying one? OR kid tolerant ? LOL




Can we be a little bit of both? Hoopin and Hollarin kid friendly crowd:)  Heck yea being whom ever you want


----------



## young one

dougmays said:


> Awesome, seems like we got some good numbers now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we be a little bit of both? Hoopin and Hollarin kid friendly crowd:)  Heck yea being whom ever you want


  COOL !


----------



## young one

Hey Doug, Al,

                         Another Fisheating Creek inscentive: the owners of the campground who also own Gatorama down the street have their own farm raised gator meat, and gator meat rubs and sauces available for sale.....

 MMMMM smoked Gator Ribs or Tail ! Sounds Like a nice weekend chowdown for sure! ( Nudge, Nudge )

Bren


----------



## young one




----------



## dougmays

Alright so here is what I'm thinking...based on everyone's posts how about this for a tentative plan....

The first weekend in November, 4-6...at Fishing Eating Creek Outpost.

they have nice campgrounds as well as RV sites.  Let me get a count...who all will be in a RV and who will be in Tents?  i'll be in a tent (if i'm the only one i might look into renting an RV).

there are tent sites near the RV sites so we can still all be together.  Another option is there Group Sites which would give us more room to be "alone" (dont want strangers trying hit us up for our BBQ). Haha.  The group sites allow for unlimited people, vehicles and equipment.  The base price for the group site is a $55 which includes payment for 4  people.  All other people are only $4/each per night.  Only downfall is that they dont allow RV's at this site.

Another option we can rent The Shack...which is a air conditioned house next to the intersection of the first couple RV sites and first row of campsites.  The shack was $120 ( i think i forgot to write that down)...it includes 1 RV site and 4 tent sites.  I explained to her what our goal was and she said this would be our best option. 

Also all RV sites have full electricity. 

That's about it for now folks...

let me know about the weekend chosen and the camping preference (rv/tent)


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi Doug,

I think the date and site are perfect. The only hitch I see is that my

wife is NOT a camper or Rv'er. Is "The Shack" like a fully functioning

house or is it, "A Shack" where we can only keep our Q'ing stuff and

for restroom facilities?.

Still want to go, found a hotel in Labelle for a not bad price and it's

only about 10-15 minutes away. Just be using it for sleep and showers,

maybe a late night bourbon or two :)

I don't have a big rig smoker like most of you all, I'll be using my ECB.

Count us in...James


----------



## dougmays

i double checked and the Shack is not for sleeping unfortunately, its only for AC, food prep and storage.  You also reminded me of something else to check on, Pavilions.  Because we'll need some sort of protection from the sun if we are not in the shack all day or want to be outside for horseshoes, bonfires or other activities.

http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=campground


----------



## masterofmymeat

That's cool. Yes, a pavilion, just in case of rain as well. That time of year we should be cool

though from rain. I can't wait for this. I want to learn as much as I can from all the pro's out

there.

Thanks for getting on top of this Doug, your work is greatly appreciated..James


----------



## young one

YAY!...... I'm excited too, perfect time of year for FL camping. My Mom & Dad heard about it and want to attend as well ( AVID campers ) so now our count is at 4 Adults, 2 kids. We will need 2 tent sites. And we've got an Electric ECB,  but tent sites have no electric..... hope someone has a big rig smoker!  

 I do know the creekside or southend of the campground is MUCH nicer, the original campground with BIG trees dripping moss. The other end is Fl scrub brush and not as nice. But whatever works were good either way.

Bren


----------



## SmokinAl

This is going to be perfect for Judy & I. The site is only a short drive from our house, so we will probably just drive back & forth each day. Doug has me listed as an organizer, but he's been doing all the work. This is really his baby. Thanks Dave, it sounds like it coming together nicely.


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> Alright so here is what I'm thinking...based on everyone's posts how about this for a tentative plan....
> 
> The first weekend in November, 4-6...at Fishing Eating Creek Outpost.
> 
> they have nice campgrounds as well as RV sites.  Let me get a count...who all will be in a RV and who will be in Tents?  i'll be in a tent (if i'm the only one i might look into renting an RV).
> 
> there are tent sites near the RV sites so we can still all be together.  Another option is there Group Sites which would give us more room to be "alone" (dont want strangers trying hit us up for our BBQ). Haha.  The group sites allow for unlimited people, vehicles and equipment.  The base price for the group site is a $55 which includes payment for 4  people.  All other people are only $4/each per night.  Only downfall is that they dont allow RV's at this site.
> 
> Another option we can rent The Shack...which is a air conditioned house next to the intersection of the first couple RV sites and first row of campsites.  The shack was $120 ( i think i forgot to write that down)...it includes 1 RV site and 4 tent sites.  I explained to her what our goal was and she said this would be our best option.
> 
> Also all RV sites have full electricity.
> 
> That's about it for now folks...
> 
> let me know about the weekend chosen and the camping preference (rv/tent)


 We would probably tent. Do they allow pets. I know my wife would not let me leave these two.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Pets??? ACK, completely forgot about my two...sheesh. Gonna have to board them,

hotel says no way. Ahh, they don't want to be holed up in a hotel room anyway,

although I know they would prolly' dig the pool, heh heh.


----------



## dougmays

Good question about dogs, i was just going to leave mine with a friend.  i'll call and find out. 

So from the looks of it i was wrong about alot of people having RV's.  Are we all tenting and hotel-ling? Is anyone bringing a RV.

Also is this form of communication preferable?  or would a email thread be better?  i think this might be ideal because we can all click our profiles and see if there is a new update to this thread.

let me know.  if anyone has has prior knowledge of this campground, since i've never been, please feel free to chime in with ideas like YoungOne did.  YoungOne maybe when we get down to the specifics i can pick your brain. 

One more thing.  As far as activities and meals, i've never been to a gathering like this so i have no clue what protocol is.  Do we eventually want to list out meals  by day and we can all sign up to cook something either individually or as a smaller group? my assumption is at least one person's smoker will be going each day/night.

BTW i dont have a big rig but i'll be bringing the WSM 22.5"


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> Good question about dogs, i was just going to leave mine with a friend.  i'll call and find out.
> 
> So from the looks of it i was wrong about alot of people having RV's.  Are we all tenting and hotel-ling? Is anyone bringing a RV.
> 
> Also is this form of communication preferable?  or would a email thread be better?  i think this might be ideal because we can all click our profiles and see if there is a new update to this thread.
> 
> let me know.  if anyone has has prior knowledge of this campground, since i've never been, please feel free to chime in with ideas like YoungOne did.  YoungOne maybe when we get down to the specifics i can pick your brain.
> 
> One more thing.  As far as activities and meals, i've never been to a gathering like this so i have no clue what protocol is.  Do we eventually want to list out meals  by day and we can all sign up to cook something either individually or as a smaller group? my assumption is at least one person's smoker will be going each day/night.
> 
> BTW i dont have a big rig but i'll be bringing the WSM 22.5"


 Doug, according to the website, pets are OK, but must not go in certain areas and must remain on a leash. As to meals we have a good protecol to follow, just by looking at the North Florida gathering. Usually there will be WAY too much food. The first night might be good to be kinda simple, due to people arriving at all different times. Hamburgers, hotdogs, sausages, etc. Something quick?? The following day, we can really hit the smokers and make up a find meal. Of course if some get there early and want to fire the smokers up, no problem.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Good idea Doug about the list of who's cookin' what and when. Also, I was thinking (look out now),

I think we should have 3 prizes handed out at the gathering: 1 for ribs, 1 for chicken and 1 for the

best "I didn't see that comin'" dish. Think we can round up two or three folks that are unbiased? Heh Heh.

If yes, I'll go to a local trophy shop and pick up 3 medium sized trophy's to hand out. Smokey Goodness!

Personally, I plan on doing a chicken on Friday maybe two, Baby Backs on Saturday, with Chili

on the side and I'm definitely gonna try some "what the hell is that?" dishes here and there.

I like posting here as we know exactly when someone adds to the thread.

Just so you know...I shall be practicing this Saturday on Baby Back Ribs and smoked corn on the cob.

I will provide Qview and Bearview of course.

I love this place...James

P.S.- Is it now officially called..."The South Florida Gathering of 2011"??? Thunder!!!!


----------



## young one

Doug,  I haven't been to that campground for 20 years, Great memories there, but some things may have changed since then. PM,ing may be a good idea as not to clog up the forum with ideas, and only post for definite plans. but then again forum is great for every ones input. That up to the coordinator...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do know dogs are allowed at the campground, they just have to be leashed and they are not allowed in the swimming areas. My Moms bringing her Pomeranian the little one loves camping, and she is super friendly.

Some may want to go to their website to look up info:  http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=about

here's a link for kayak canoe rentals, and drop off shuttle prices: http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=rates#canoes

 Gatorama's down the street:    http://www.gatorama.com/visitor_info.htm

Here's the prices for Gator meat: http://www.gatoramastore.com/  maybe everyone attending can chip in for for a package and we can have a gator cookout? Never cooked Gator before.

Anyone interested in a little local history of the area, I remember visiting The Cypress Knee Museum on ST RD 27 years back, It was a really cool quirky place, shame to see it's no longer around. I would have loved to take my kids there. .......... here's a link for some history buff's:

 http://kozmicdreams.com/tomgaskinssrticles.htm


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like were going to have a great time.


----------



## young one

I forgot....

Doug are we going with a group site? For those who will need electric for the smoke off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I know Group 2 site has electric but its in the north end.

Tent sites 22-28 in the preferred south end have electric and can accommodate 2 tents each site.. and 2 of the P sites in the south end have electric and can accommodate 1 tent

The sites actually on the creek are the choice sites but do not have electric. site P7 is the most private site ( no electric )

Campground MAP ------ http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=maps

as far as group discounts are concerned info From the website

-----Group Camp sites
Base fee of $55.00 and $4 per person per night.  Groups sites accommodate multiple vehicles for your convenience and early check in  and check out times and no limit to vehicles/equipment trailers as long as they may all be parked in an orderly fashion in a row by the fence lines.

For groups not wishing to camp in these group areas they may still camp in another area—they are eligible for the 15% discount  as long as someone acts as the group leader, pays as a group and sends in a completed roster 48 hours before arrival time.  Standard camping fees apply minus the discount. 

Premium sites (water front and creek side) are not illegible for a group discount—however groups may camp there at regular rates. 

DOUG I would like to call SHOTGUN reservation, for a site;
We would prefer a tent site on south side as we are bringing kayaks, and need easier access to the creek. Also easy access to the bathhouse with  2 young kids.  Preferably one of the sites 22-28.

As far as reservations, will you be collecting camping fees through Paypal? and doing the group discount thing ? Or will we be making the reservations on our own?


----------



## scooper

Darn. I am going to have to pass on this one.  I am going to a convention in Tampa the weekend before this one.  I cannot take off work two weekends in a row.


----------



## dougmays

Young One said:


> I forgot....
> 
> Doug are we going with a group site? For those who will need electric for the smoke off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Group 2 site has electric but its in the north end.
> 
> Tent sites 22-28 in the preferred south end have electric and can accommodate 2 tents each site.. and 2 of the P sites in the south end have electric and can accommodate 1 tent
> 
> The sites actually on the creek are the choice sites but do not have electric. site P7 is the most private site ( no electric )
> 
> Campground MAP ------ http://fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=maps
> 
> as far as group discounts are concerned info From the website
> 
> -----Group Camp sites
> Base fee of $55.00 and $4 per person per night.  Groups sites accommodate multiple vehicles for your convenience and early check in  and check out times and no limit to vehicles/equipment trailers as long as they may all be parked in an orderly fashion in a row by the fence lines.
> 
> For groups not wishing to camp in these group areas they may still camp in another area—they are eligible for the 15% discount  as long as someone acts as the group leader, pays as a group and sends in a completed roster 48 hours before arrival time.  Standard camping fees apply minus the discount.
> 
> Premium sites (water front and creek side) are not illegible for a group discount—however groups may camp there at regular rates.
> 
> DOUG I would like to call SHOTGUN reservation, for a site;
> We would prefer a tent site on south side as we are bringing kayaks, and need easier access to the creek. Also easy access to the bathhouse with  2 young kids.  Preferably one of the sites 22-28.
> 
> As far as reservations, will you be collecting camping fees through Paypal? and doing the group discount thing ? Or will we be making the reservations on our own?




Originally i didnt think the group sites would work out because i thought alot of people said they would be bringing RV's, but from the looks of it nobody has a RV (please let me know if this is not correct).  Since we are now flexible with the sites now, i'll look at the map again and come up with a plan.  Thanks for all the information YoungOne this was very helpful!

i'll create a couple pages on this thread for list of people going, cost, food plans, etc...i think i have the ability to edit a page after the fact so i can keep updating without posting a new post. 

And yes MasterOfMyMeat i think we can not officially call this the The South Florida Gathering of 2011!! **Lightning and Thunder**

**Update**

As far as payments, we could do individual or i could just set up my paypal account to accept all of your payments and i would just pay when i get there.  Either way works for me. Maybe i can work something out with the Outpost to have us as a "group" and i'll give names of each "site" and then you can just call in, say your with the group, and they'll tell you what you owe


----------



## dougmays

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Good idea Doug about the list of who's cookin' what and when. Also, I was thinking (look out now),
> 
> I think we should have 3 prizes handed out at the gathering: 1 for ribs, 1 for chicken and 1 for the
> 
> best "I didn't see that comin'" dish. Think we can round up two or three folks that are unbiased? Heh Heh.


I was going to ask if we wanted to have any kind of competitions....i like me some competition (friendly of course).  But i think those 3 are great choices...there is obviously brisket and pulled pork but not a great idea due to time constraints.  I'd like to compete in the ribs as well as chicken.  Do we want to allow smokers AND/OR grills for these competitions, or just smokers??

Also will people be bringing grills as well as smokers? i was originally planning to just bring the smoker but might lug up the grill as wel.  But i'm not sure if its worth while to bring my big SS grill just for the chicken.


----------



## masterofmymeat

dougmays said:


> I was going to ask if we wanted to have any kind of competitions....i like me some competition (friendly of course).  But i think those 3 are great choices...there is obviously brisket and pulled pork but not a great idea due to time constraints.  I'd like to compete in the ribs as well as chicken.  Do we want to allow smokers AND/OR grills for these competitions, or just smokers??
> 
> Also will people be bringing grills as well as smokers? i was originally planning to just bring the smoker but might lug up the grill as wel.  But i'm not sure if its worth while to bring my big SS grill just for the chicken.


I'm probably going to bring a small charcoal grill just to keep something cooking and ready to munch on, I like that, continuous food.

I think the prizes can be handed out for grill and/or smoker. My entries will be from my smoker only though. Yes to friendly competition.

I'm thinking ribs, chicken and that 3rd one can be anything from ABT's to anything really, it's the flavor we want and lots of it.

so SWF Gathering folks, pipe in on- 1.Grills - 2. Rib, Chicken and "What's that" dish for prizes and finally- who gonna do what?


----------



## SmokinAl

With all you guys bringing smokers & grills I think Judy & I will bring some sides & desserts, and a couple of cases of beer of course. What do you think?


----------



## masterofmymeat

SmokinAl said:


> With all you guys bringing smokers & grills I think Judy & I will bring some sides & desserts, and a couple of cases of beer of course. What do you think?




NO SMOKING FOR YOU!!!

On a serious note, sounds okay with me Al, but I was looking forward to learning as much as I possibly can

at the gathering from all the pros, that includes you. ( In my book, if you are an OTBS member, you're a pro).

It's going to be nice to meet you and Judy though, so be comfortable, be happy, be with a couple of cases of beer..Heh Heh.


----------



## SmokinAl

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> NO SMOKING FOR YOU!!!
> 
> On a serious note, sounds okay with me Al, but I was looking forward to learning as much as I possibly can
> 
> at the gathering from all the pros, that includes you. ( In my book, if you are an OTBS member, you're a pro).
> 
> It's going to be nice to meet you and Judy though, so be comfortable, be happy, be with a couple of cases of beer..Heh Heh.


Well James this is still in the planning stages and I can bring a smoker or grill down, but it seems as though there will be plenty of smoked food down there already. I think maybe we need to have some sort of sign up sheet so we know what all of us are bringing. If we all bring the same thing I don't think that would be good. Especially if we have some sort of contest there will be way too much food to eat, so I thought we would bring a bunch of sides & some desserts as well. If anyone needs help with their smoking Judy & I would gladly pitch in.


----------



## masterofmymeat

SmokinAl said:


> Well James this is still in the planning stages and I can bring a smoker or grill down, but it seems as though there will be plenty of smoked food down there already. I think maybe we need to have some sort of sign up sheet so we know what all of us are bringing. If we all bring the same thing I don't think that would be good. Especially if we have some sort of contest there will be way too much food to eat, so I thought we would bring a bunch of sides & some desserts as well. If anyone needs help with their smoking Judy & I would gladly pitch in.


I think you're right. We should have some sort of sign up sheet or "here's my menu" type thing. I know I would accept smoking help and pointers for sure. Thanks Al, good thing we have plenty o' time to get organized. Yes, no doubt a lot of food to be eaten.


----------



## dougmays

i agree that we could possibly over equip ourselves.  i have no problem letting you guys use my WSM.  It's been a crazy week for me but i plan on very soon setting up sections on here for signup sheets, menus and all that good stuff

Also MOMM brought up a good point that i wasn't thinking of...having foods around all the time to munch on.  originally i was thinking we'd  plan out meals...but do we just want to have a "food signup" and a approx "time of day" that the food will be cooking? so instead of a menu for each meal (breakfast, lunch, dinner) we just have constant snacking foods? what do you guys think?

Also there was mention of kayaking, going down the road to the gator farm and other activities...what are you thoughts on leaving the campsite and our equipment there unattended? being in south florida for 5 years now had jadded me and i assume anything left out will be stolen...thoughts? maybe we go on "excursions" in 2 groups? that way people are always at the camp site?  or can we trust the people there?


----------



## SmokinAl

I kinda like the snacking idea. Some fatties, ABT's, maybe just some brats, & burgers, pretzels, chips & dip etc. Something to soak up the beer. I have lived in S. Florida most of my life and like Doug I would be afraid to leave anything unattended for any length of time. That being said I now live in Sebring, which is about 1 hour North of the gathering site on US 27 and there isn't much crime around here. Since there is going to be so much smoking going on most of the time I think you will have to have a couple of people stay there just to make sure the smoker temps. stay where they should. I doubt if everyone will want to participate in every planned activity. If we all want to go then we can just draw straws to see who stays & watches the smokers. These are minor details that will easily be worked out as time goes on. I don't know about you guys, but I'm getting excited!


----------



## young one

Bringing Electric ECB, and Propane Camping stove......... Each Site does have a campfire ring for grilling - ( I'm hoping the fire ban will be lifted by November! Right now campfires are prohibited due to drought. )

 My menu planned so far for cook off:

Making  Dutch Oven Alligator Sauce Piquante Stew with Side of Rice for the ( Whats That ) on the campfire grill.

Smoked corn on the Cobb

Big Ole Macaroni Salad 

Hot dogs for the kids  ( Doubt they will eat spicy cajun alligator! )

If the Ban is still in effect for November

PLAN B Menu

Smoked Ribs for the Main course

and instead of corn, Red beans n Rice.

Macaroni Salad

Hot Dogs


----------



## young one

My family have been camping for years all over Florida, and have never had an issue with theft or vandalism. And we always leave everything unattended for Kayaking. Campers in general are pretty upstanding folk. You should have no worries, I know I don't. ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## masterofmymeat

Yes, I'm starting to get really excited about this. Question: are we going to be there Fri-Sat & Sun? Or just Sat-Sun? Originally

I thought it was Fri-Sat-Sun so I was going to get the hotel for Fri & Sat Night, and Sun for cleaning up and saying good byes

and more pictures. Sat. of course being the big cook day and outings. I too have been tainted from living in SW Florida, leave

it, lose it. BUT, camping grounds and campers are a whole different lot, seem to be more respectful of personal property. I'm

sure we can come up with a plan that will suit everyone.

BBR's

Portabella Mushroom appetizers

ABT's

Whole chicken

sausage wraps

Chili

Various breads and crackers

Beer

Beer

Beer

heh heh...James


----------



## dougmays

Oh Man you guys already have food ideas! i gotta start thinking! 

I definitley think i might try to make some of that smoked cherry bourbon lemon aide for a beverage that some of us read about on here.

also

- BBR's

- BBQ Chicken Breasts on the grill

- ABT's

hmmmmmmmmmmm...and more

oh yea and BEER and BOURBON!

MOMM - I was thinking this would be friday-sunday as well...if we are all making treks there might as well make the most ofthe weekend.  Get there Friday night and leave sunday afternoon.


----------



## young one

Yup were doing the 3 day as well !


----------



## masterofmymeat

Right On!


----------



## turnip mockley

Turnip's still in, likely Mrs Turnip too, and both dogs.

Can't see draggin the camper out there, might sleep in the van or back in on kin in LaBelle.

Thanks to all who have put the effort into making this happen, I'm glad to help out in a newbie kind of way if there's something I can do, lemme know.

TM


----------



## young one

Our reservations are in for site 23........... normally sites 22-28 have electric, BUT...... alas,.... electric is not working at these sites right now for some reason.... hopefully by Nov they will be fixed,.... will have to check up on sites closer to date,.... hopefully we wont have to make site changes for electric,........ the shack and group site 2 have electricity available if need to make changes later. 

  as stated earlier, creekside camping is the more desirable side of the campground. Keepin my fingers crossed! CANT WAIT


----------



## dougmays

hey all,

sorry i haven't been updating this thread at all the past few weeks have been hectic for me.  YoungOne thanks for going ahead and doing this. 

for everyone else...does everyone want to make there own reservations or should i call tomorrow and say that we ar ea group and reserve a few more sites?  let me know how you want to set this up.

i might call anyway and say that we are doing this group even and to ask if people are with South Florida Smoking Meat Gathering

thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl

That sounds like a good idea Doug. We won't be staying the night, but will be commuting back and forth each day. Were exited too YoungOne.


----------



## dougmays

YoungOne, what name did you register with them? i'm going to call tomorrow to see about making a "group" and want to include you


----------



## masterofmymeat

Thanks Doug, Laurie and I will be staying at the Labelle Inn, that's as close

to camping as it gets for us..lol...James


----------



## fpnmf

Let me know how the camping spots are filling up.

Me being old and grouchy I would he quite happy to have a spot a distance from the kids and dogs..   Hahahahhahaha

Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## dougmays

th{font-weight:bold;}td{border:1px solid #999999; padding:5px;}
**WORK IN PROGRESS**

Ok here is a chart of who all is attending, their guests, what equipment they are bringing,if they are camping, and any special notes. I will keep updating this so it's always in this message and you don't have to search around

*Member (username)**Guests (Adults/Kids)**Equipment**Camping*?*Notes*Doug Mays (dougmays)None as of now but will probably bring a friendWeber Smokey Mountain 22.5"Yes*Group Site 2*James (Master of my Meat)1(3?) AdultsECB, Crockpot, Charcoal GrillNo*Hotel*Craig (fpnmf)1 AdultDutch OvenYes*depot 3 campsite*Al (Smokin'Al)5 adultsWSM 22.5"NoCommuting from home(YoungOne)1 adult/2 kidsElectric Brinkmann, dutch oven, and backup propane stove.Yes*Site 23*(Turnip Mokey)1 adult ?*Site F8*(Calculus)    JckDanls072 adultschargriller grill/smoker and camp stoveYes*RV C2. *Maple Bourbon HamRubbinButts (Ron)2 adultsLarge smoker, will be in all 3 comps. 2 Adults. *RV C4*
Menu for the Weekend (Minus competitions: Ribs, Chicken, and the Surprise Category)

I'll add more rows if needed, not to be confused with "a number of slots available"

DayNameMealTime Frame (that meal will be ready for eating)Notes (do you need help from another member? Do you need to use someone's equipment?)*Friday Night (this might not be needed)*     JckDanls076Maple Bourbon Smoked HamDinner      *Saturday*     Rubbin ButtsWaffelsBreakfast  DougScrambled EggsBreakfasti'll need to use someone's stove Chicken Comp Cooks*Chicken Competition*Lunch (1pm turn in time)  TurnipChopped Tomatoes and GreenbeansLunch (1pm turn in time)  YoungOneMacorroni Salad   Ribs Comp Cooks*Rib Competition*Dinner (7pm turn in time)  Something Special Comp CooksSomething Special CompetitionDinner (7pm turn in time) *Sunday*     CraigMountain Man BreakfastBreakfast  DougBrisketBreakfast      
Competitions

- Best Ribs - Ribs much be completed and presented for judging by 7pm Saturday night (Dinner)

-- Competitors: Doug, JckDanls07, SmokinAl, RubbinButts

- Chicken - Chicken should should be completed and presented to the judges by 1pm (lunch)

-- Competitors: James,JckDanls07,SmokinAl, MOMM, RubbinButts, YoungOne

- Something Special - Bring your best dish (fatties, ABT's, etc....).  This will coincide with the Ribs Compeition

-- Competitors:

James (MOMM) -

SmokinAl - Gator Pizza

RubbinButts - Cole Slaw and Dino Eggs

Charlotte - Baked Beans

Turnip - Potato Salad

Brenda (youngone) - Blow yer skirt chili


----------



## fpnmf

dougmays said:


> th{font-weight:bold;}td{border:1px solid #999999; padding:5px;}
> **WORK IN PROGRESS**
> 
> Ok here is a chart of who all is attending, their guests, what equipment they are bringing,if they are camping, and any special notes. I will keep updating this so it's always in this message and you don't have to search around
> 
> Member (username)Guests (Adults/Kids)EquipmentCamping?NotesDoug Mays (dougmays)None as of now but will probably bring a friendWeber Smokey Mountain 22.5"YesNothing yetJames (Master of my Meat)1 Adult No Craig (fpnmf)   Grouchy and hates kids (LOL jk)Al (Smokin'Al)1 adult NoCommuting from home(YoungOne)1 adult/2 kids YesSite 23(Turnip Mokey)1 adult ?2 dogs(Calculus)3


Hahahahahhahahhhahhaa  I don't hate anybody....Have two of the monsters myself...

The joke is about what I am gonna name my charcoal and hot sauce..GOM..     grouchy old man.

1 fiance and bringing dutch oven, camping..

        Craig


----------



## young one

dougmays said:


> YoungOne, what name did you register with them? i'm going to call tomorrow to see about making a "group" and want to include you




 Doug we are registered under Brenda Young, When making reservations they only ask for a one night deposit, and IF anyone needs to cancel reservations ( hope not ) they require 72 hrs advance notice to get your deposit back.

Call and get your spots!  November is high season for them. The choice sites will be gone if you wait till the last minute.

Some campgrounds fill up fast..........I've had to make reservations 1 year in Advance to even get in at Bahia Honda State park.


----------



## young one

dougmays said:


> th{font-weight:bold;}td{border:1px solid #999999; padding:5px;}
> **WORK IN PROGRESS**
> 
> Ok here is a chart of who all is attending, their guests, what equipment they are bringing,if they are camping, and any special notes. I will keep updating this so it's always in this message and you don't have to search around
> 
> *Member (username)**Guests (Adults/Kids)**Equipment**Camping*?*Notes*Doug Mays (dougmays)None as of now but will probably bring a friendWeber Smokey Mountain 22.5"YesNothing yetJames (Master of my Meat)1 Adult No Craig (fpnmf)1 AdultDutch OvenYes Al (Smokin'Al)1 adult NoCommuting from home(YoungOne)1 adult/2 kids YesSite 23(Turnip Mokey)1 adult ?2 dogs(Calculus)3
> Menu for the Weekend (we agreed to just have a constant flow of munching foods...also a Rib Challenge...Time to be determined)
> 
> I'll add more rows if needed, not to be confused with "a number of slots available"
> 
> DayNameMealTime Frame (that meal will be ready for eating)Notes (do you need help from another member? Do you need to use someone's equipment?)*Friday Night (this might not be needed)*              *Saturday*              *Sunday*


Update me,

4 adults / 2 kids, 1 dog

Electric Brinkmann, Dutch Oven, propane stove, rice cooker

What?....There's only a rib cook off?  I thought we had more categories going down?

Umm menu,... I have to look at past posts I forgot. all meals I planned.......

 for the what the heck is that category, making  *Alligator Sauce Piquante, Rice, smoked corn on the cob, and a buttload of pasta salad*

Will only need help from another member with equipment if there is no electric!


----------



## young one

fpnmf said:


> Let me know how the camping spots are filling up.
> 
> Me being old and grouchy I would he quite happy to have a spot a distance from the kids and dogs..   Hahahahhahaha
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Craig


   Craig ,....site P7 is the most private plot on the creek side area,....... but also really close to the railroad tracks

Our dog is really quiet demure lady,......... cant say the same for the kids though...LOL


----------



## SmokinAl

Doug update me to 2 adults. Not sure on the equipment or food yet.

When is the rib cook-off scheduled for?


----------



## turnip mockley

What is the date????

I scanned through the thread and didn't see what date was finalized for the event.

If I'm going to make a reservation it might as well be for the same weekend that the rest of yall are there.

TM


----------



## fpnmf

4th page..post 72!!!

>>>>>>>The first weekend in November, 4-6...at Fishing Eating Creek Outpost.  

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## dougmays

Turnip Mockley said:


> What is the date????
> 
> I scanned through the thread and didn't see what date was finalized for the event.
> 
> If I'm going to make a reservation it might as well be for the same weekend that the rest of yall are there.
> 
> TM


i'm going to call today and try to reserve sites 22-28 so that we have them then when people call in for a reservation they should be able to transfer the site from me to you, i'll give them the name of the group.  More updates to come...


----------



## dougmays

Hey ya'll

alright i just spent awhile on the phone with Fish Eating Creek, spoke with Ruthy (very nice lady). I have reserved sites 22-28 (except for brenda's site 23). I went ahead and reserved them one my credit car to save the space. She said that you can call in and reserve anyone of them and she'll transfer the name from me to you and get your credit card info instead of mine.  Then she'll just refund me.  I got more site then we probably need but i haven't heard back from some members that originally said they were maybes.

Anyone can cancel a reservation within 72 hours of the camping date.  Also just a note...each site includes as many tents as you want without encroaching on your neighbors, but since we are all together it doesn't matter.  Each site also includes up to 4 people and 2 vehicles.  if you have more then 4 people with you at your site its $3/person per night extra.  But since we are all together, if one site had more then 4, the "extras" can over flow to a neighboring site. 

So as if now Brenda (YoungOne) has site 23 and I (Doug Mays) have site 24.  I left 22 open, its closest to the bathrooms so if anyone needs that space due to medical conditions or kids or whatever, i figure we'll leave that site to someone who might need it more.

So go ahead and call in, tell them you with Doug Mays and the South Florida BBQ Gathering (i didnt want to say "smoking" just incase there was some confusion with other activities...haha).  It's $15/night per site. 

As YoungOne told us and Ruthy confirmed...FPL is giving them flack on having water and power in the same spot (she gave me a long explanation about this)...so she isn't sure if there will be power and water.  But she said the bath houses have water so we can transport that with coolers and trucks. 

Once you reserve a spot (22, 25-28) let me know and i'll update the chart on this thread.

I'll PM Calculus and Flash because they were maybes and i haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi All,

Two adults coming, maybe two more, haven't confirmed yet. I'll be bringing my ECB (it's all I could fit in my

car) a charcoal grill, and my crockpot (chili).

I"ll be putting my menu together in the next couple of days and will post, but will probably consist of BBR,

chicken, chili, and I'm definitely going to do a fattie Saturday morning. Various veggies and ABT's.

I'm really getting excited about this event. I'm still on board with three categories for friendly competition:

Ribs-Chicken-Wild Card (ABT's or Fatties or anything we all want to agree on.) I'm going to start hunting

trophy makers and snag us three of them, so I'll need to know what that third category is going to be for

the engraving. If you want it to be just a Ribs comp. let me know as well.

James


----------



## SmokinAl

This is really starting to come together nicely.

Kudo's to Doug.


----------



## dougmays

sorry everyone..i didnt leave out the other categories on purpose.  I just updated the info post with the other challenges.  let me know what you guys think about the way i set it up...i'm thinking that the chicken can be the first challenge with a proposed end time of 1pm...so the challenge judging and lunch and be around the same time.  Also the Ribs and the "Something Special" (do we like that name?) can be "dinner". 

obviously like we said there will be a constant flow of food throughout the day so we have no "set eating times".  So what do you guys think? i by no means want to be the dictator of this so please tell me if you have other ideas for this.  I have never been involved in a cooking competition so i'm sure some of you have a lot more experience.


----------



## dougmays

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two adults coming, maybe two more, haven't confirmed yet. I'll be bringing my ECB (it's all I could fit in my
> 
> car) a charcoal grill, and my crockpot (chili).
> 
> I"ll be putting my menu together in the next couple of days and will post, but will probably consist of BBR,
> 
> chicken, chili, and I'm definitely going to do a fattie Saturday morning. Various veggies and ABT's.
> 
> I'm really getting excited about this event. I'm still on board with three categories for friendly competition:
> 
> Ribs-Chicken-Wild Card (ABT's or Fatties or anything we all want to agree on.) I'm going to start hunting
> 
> trophy makers and snag us three of them, so I'll need to know what that third category is going to be for
> 
> the engraving. If you want it to be just a Ribs comp. let me know as well.
> 
> James


James...just a reminder that as of right now there is no electricity at the site.  i do not know if there is a outlet close enough to run a power plug.  i have a high gauge 25' cord if we need it and i'll also have a power inverter for my truck but not sure if that'll be sufficient.  hopefully we'll know closer to Nov. if power will be turned on or not. 

hopefully we will have power!


----------



## masterofmymeat

Oh, ok, thanks for the heads up. I can produce heat with my coleman for my chili. Thanks for all your hard work on this gathering.


----------



## dougmays

also my weber smokey mountain is available for anyone to use...except for when i'm making my award winning ribs ;)


----------



## turnip mockley

Turnip and Mrs Turnip have made their reservation for site F8 and will be attending. Dogs are staying home.

It's father from the rest of y'all than I'd like to be, but the facilities there are more conducive to Mrs. Turnip's comfort.

Alas, Turnip has no kind of portable smoking equipment, but will bring along a small Weber grill.

I would be more than happy to bring along a couple of butts for someone to "experiment" on. I mean, "to demonstrate their mad skills" on.

I need a volunteer to do the cooking so I don't end up with meat going to waste.

I could bring a small genny, but it seems that the area of the camp that is selected doesn't allow for their use.

TM


----------



## dougmays

fpnmf said:


> Let me know how the camping spots are filling up.
> 
> Me being old and grouchy I would he quite happy to have a spot a distance from the kids and dogs..   Hahahahhahaha
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Craig


Craig, not sure if i missed your post or not..have you called to make your reservation?


----------



## dougmays

Competitions....

What do you guys think about the layout of the comps? Chicken competition for "lunch time" saturday and ribs and "something special" for "dinner" saturday night? if everyone is cool with that, let me know which comps to put you down for.  Chicken, Ribs, and Something Special


----------



## masterofmymeat

dougmays said:


> Competitions....
> 
> What do you guys think about the layout of the comps? Chicken competition for "lunch time" saturday and ribs and "something special" for "dinner" saturday night? if everyone is cool with that, let me know which comps to put you down for.  Chicken, Ribs, and Something Special




I like it..I like it indeed. I'll be in the Chicken and something special categories. Thanks Doug...James


----------



## dougmays

is everyone settled with there camping spots (for those who are camping)?


----------



## SmokinAl

Doug, I have a question for you.

In the something special category, does the dish need to be prepared on site?

We were thinking about chili or gumbo, but it would need to be prepared the day before then heated up for dinner.


----------



## dougmays

i'm totally fine with that as long as nobody else has a problem with it.


----------



## SmokinAl

We might just bring something like that anyway.

If we can enter it, great. If not that's OK.

We can just share it with all the folks that are there.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Big Al,

My thoughts are the same as Doug's. I can think of no reason to disallow

a dish simply because it was prepared off site.

Chili or Gumbo you say??? I say bring them with an extra large bowl for me...James


----------



## dougmays

yea...all entries can be submitted from outside the camping area...its a friendly competition!


----------



## SmokinAl

Will electric be available for a crock pot?


----------



## masterofmymeat

I thought I'd read from an earlier post that there might "not" be electric. Strange,

but it is camping I suppose. Imagine, no electric...how are bold and rugged

outdoorsmen supposed to cope with that???? My hair doesn't just blow dry itself.


----------



## SmokinAl

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> I thought I'd read from an earlier post that there might "not" be electric. Strange,
> 
> but it is camping I suppose. Imagine, no electric...how are bold and rugged
> 
> outdoorsmen supposed to cope with that???? My hair doesn't just blow dry itself.


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> Will electric be available for a crock pot?




when i spoke to the lady she said they were fighting with FPL about this...there are outlets at each spot but FPL will not turn them on till they get some kind of permit.  we can check when it gets closer...maybe call them mid-october?  a friend of mine is giving me a power inverter for my truck so we could possiby run power off vehicles?


MasterOfMyMeat said:


> I thought I'd read from an earlier post that there might "not" be electric. Strange,
> 
> but it is camping I suppose. Imagine, no electric...how are bold and rugged
> 
> outdoorsmen supposed to cope with that???? My hair doesn't just blow dry itself.


LOL!!


----------



## SmokinAl

dougmays said:


> when i spoke to the lady she said they were fighting with FPL about this...there are outlets at each spot but FPL will not turn them on till they get some kind of permit.  we can check when it gets closer...maybe call them mid-october?  a friend of mine is giving me a power inverter for my truck so we could possiby run power off vehicles?
> 
> LOL!!




OK thanks Doug. We are still undecided what we are going to cook, so I guess the best thing is to prepare for no electricity. It's not a big deal, a charcoal fire & a dutch oven is as good or better than a crock pot. Can't wait to meet all you guys & gals!


----------



## SmokinAl

Hi Everybody,

Judy & I took a ride down to the campground today, to check out the campsites & buy some gator tail. The lady there suggested we move to a group site (site 48-49). I looked at sites 22-28 & also the group site & I think everyone would be happier at the group site. It has electric, there is a very large area for us to be in shaded by a huge oak tree, with tables underneath & even has a fire ring. The bath house & restrooms are right next to it and there is a large screened in patio area adjacent to the bath house. It has electric outlets, lighting & ceiling fans. I don't think the nightly fee will be much more than the other sites and if you'all decide on switching Judy & I will pay for the screened in patio for Saturday & Saturday night. This way we won't have to worry about the weather or bugs. It would be a perfect place to set up the food tables. The lady said if you have already reserved a spot she would just change you to the group site. I think Dave said youngone is the only one other than him who have registered already. If it's OK with you youngone & the rest of you folks going down there to make the change, then just let me know so we can change sites & I can get the screen room reserved for us.


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> I think Dave said youngone is the only one other than him who have registered already.


come on Al, how long have we known each other now ;)  haha jk

hello all, first off Al thanks for going and scouting this out for us...i'm fine with the switch of sites and i can call tonight (i've been super swamped today with meetings at work so no phone access) to make that change if everyone is ok with it.  as of now i think myself and youngone are the only registered campers (in the area i reserved).


----------



## SmokinAl

Is everybody OK with moving to the group site?


----------



## masterofmymeat

Thanks Al & Judy,

Here is a repost of what I put in your piquant thread for everyone:

Will be ordering the three trophies next week to make sure we have them in time.

          The plates on the trophies will read:

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                     " Best In Ribs 2011"

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                     " Best In Chicken 2011"

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                      " Best In Special Dish 2011"

If anyone has changes in mind or better wording or anything that'll

make the trophies really stand out, let me know before 9-15-2011.

Thanks...James


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks for getting the trophy's James!

I haven't heard from anybody about changing the sites, but even if they don't want to change I think 

getting the screen room would be a good idea, even if you have to walk a ways from your campsite.

The sites 22-28 are in very low ground & muddy right now, I guess they would dry out by Nov.

The group site the lady suggests we get is much higher & grassy.

I hope that the screen room is not taken before everyone makes up their mind.


----------



## SmokinAl

Hi Everybody,

I just booked the screen room for Nov. 5th, Saturday & Saturday night.

The lady said the group site next to the screen room is still available if you guys want to change.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hmmmmmm

Is this like invitation only.


----------



## dougmays

Nepas...only invitation needed is being a part of this forum! you want to come out with us? 

Al and the group...i haven't heard from YoungOne but i'll call tuesday and book the group site and cancel my site as well as the unmanned sites i reserved.  Hopefully this is ok with everyone.


----------



## SmokinAl

WoW Nepas, we would love to have you & your sausage take a ride down here!


----------



## turnip mockley

Good call, Al!

Everyone will be a lot closer to the site me and mrs turnip have reserved.

TM
 


SmokinAl said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Judy & I took a ride down to the campground today, to check out the campsites & buy some gator tail. The lady there suggested we move to a group site (site 48-49). I looked at sites 22-28 & also the group site & I think everyone would be happier at the group site. It has electric, there is a very large area for us to be in shaded by a huge oak tree, with tables underneath & even has a fire ring. The bath house & restrooms are right next to it and there is a large screened in patio area adjacent to the bath house. It has electric outlets, lighting & ceiling fans. I don't think the nightly fee will be much more than the other sites and if you'all decide on switching Judy & I will pay for the screened in patio for Saturday & Saturday night. This way we won't have to worry about the weather or bugs. It would be a perfect place to set up the food tables. The lady said if you have already reserved a spot she would just change you to the group site. I think Dave said youngone is the only one other than him who have registered already. If it's OK with you youngone & the rest of you folks going down there to make the change, then just let me know so we can change sites & I can get the screen room reserved for us.


----------



## SmokinAl

TM, which site did you reserve?


----------



## dougmays

i'm going to call soon to change from sites 22-28 to the Group Site 2 as suggested by Al.  Does anyone have YoungOne's (Brenda) phone number or email? she hasn't been back on here in awhile and wanted to let her know about the change?


----------



## SmokinAl

Doug, even if you decide not to change sites, I'm still renting the screen room, so the worst case scenario is you will have to walk over to it from your site instead of being there all the time. Since I don't have a campsite reserved I will probably just setup outside the screen room hopefully everyone will be OK with having the screen room being the main gathering place for the food & festivities.


----------



## dougmays

I think the change is for the best...like you said its a better place (less crowded), powered, and it'll be close to the screened area.

i'm calling to change now


----------



## dougmays

Group Site 2 has been reserved.  Hopefully YoungOne gets on here so we can update her.  the staff member i talked to offered to cancel her reservation but i wanted that to come from her mouth not mine.  :)

she also asked if we wanted power at the site...i said no for now but we can change that.  its $55/night for non-powered and $75/night for powered.  With the group site we get unlimited parking and $4/night per person. Once we get the final list of campers we can figure out that payment...also they gave us a 15% discount for putting the whole reservation on one credit card. 

For the power...what do you guys think? We get power with the screened house that Al reserved for us. Do we just want to use that power for saturdays cooking events or do we want power at the campsite throughout?

I still have to heard back from Calculus and FPNMF...

Nepas - are you joining us, we'd love to have you!


----------



## young one

Sorry Guys Ive been offline for a while,......  Let me confer with my folks before giving a definite decision.... remember I'm bringing 2 rambunctious kids and a dog,  Is everyone OK with the noise my little buggers could make?


----------



## dougmays

hey brenda, glad to see your back! 

i'm sure we are all fine with the kids :)  did you see the update about us getting group site 2 instead of the previous sites we reserved.  i went ahead and cancelled my reservations at the original sites but left yours alone, she had asked me if you were going to cancel also and i told her you would call to give her that answer.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi All,

I want to thank you all for your diligence and work in this Gathering we

are planning. I am so thrilled that it is getting closer, and that I am going

to be able to meet, in person, the wonderful people of this forum.

Delivery of the trophies will be 9-15-2011. I can't wait. I'll post the pics.

I have to say this...because I feel that the people of this forum are genuine,

helpful, caring and so passionate about what we do, I could run into any problem

and all I have to do is ask for help and it is there REALLY fast. Solid.

I look so forward to meeting you...James


----------



## rubbin butts

SmokinAl said:


> I think your right Doug and since Turnip offered to contact them, is there anything else that we need to ask about. Like maybe a large area or pavillion that we would be able to use. I think we need to at least have a covered area with tables or something like that. Even if it only had a couple of picnic tables & an area next to it for a couple of small smokers. I think it would be fine, unless we get more than 10 or 15 people who would want to come. Then I guess we would hope one of us had a trailer rig. I'm starting to get exited about this now.


Hey Al,

If You have it someplace for RVs, I'll bring my Rottisserie rig down. Let me know.


----------



## SmokinAl

Rubbin Butts said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> If You have it someplace for RVs, I'll bring my Rottisserie rig down. Let me know.




There are RV spots right by the screen room that we are using on Saturday. On the map I have it looks like spots C2 and C4 are right

next to the screen room & just across the street from the group site where everyone will be camping. You can call the campground at

863-675-5999. We have group area #2, and the screen room reserved (screen room Sat only, group site Fri, Sat, Sun).


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hi Y'all, I just signed up to SMF, made my first post in Roll Call. I have actually been one of those lurker's for the last 8-10 months (3-4 hrs a night). My wife and I would really like to attend the gathering If y'all wouldn't mind a "newb" joining ya ? We will be in a camper so I am going to call Sunday (9/11) morning and see If they have any sites close to group area 2.  TM, I see you say that you are in Manatee/Hardee County, where abouts ?  We are in Palmetto area.

    Please let me know If newbies are welcomed to the gathering.

    Thanks, Keith


----------



## dougmays

Would love to have you Rubbin Butts!


----------



## masterofmymeat

JckDanls 07 said:


> Hi Y'all, I just signed up to SMF, made my first post in Roll Call. I have actually been one of those lurker's for the last 8-10 months (3-4 hrs a night). My wife and I would really like to attend the gathering If y'all wouldn't mind a "newb" joining ya ? We will be in a camper so I am going to call Sunday (9/11) morning and see If they have any sites close to group area 2.  TM, I see you say that you are in Manatee/Hardee County, where abouts ?  We are in Palmetto area.
> 
> Please let me know If newbies are welcomed to the gathering.
> 
> Thanks, Keith




Absolutely Keith. Welcome aboard and hope to see you there...James


----------



## SmokinAl

Keith, you are more than welcome to join us!

Looking forward to meeting you & your wife.


----------



## dougmays

everybody is welcome! the more the merrier!

check out some of the previous posts for details, page 6 on this thread has a table of alot of the details about who is coming and what they are bringing and other stuff!

look forward to seeing everyone.  Remember for you guys who just joined on...i have group site 2 reserved and it allows for unlimited cars and a bunch of campers so you guys can camp there.  right now its just myself and YoungOne and her family so we have plenty of room.  I do not know if they allow RV's in the group site but i think Al said there are RV sites close to it

When you make your reservation make sure you mention that your with the "BBQ Group"...you might even want to mention my name, Doug Mays

keep us posted!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok Y'all...  made my reservations today, got RV site C2, right next to the screened in pavilion.

    Doug, I plan on getting in the Chicken event and the Rib event. my question Is, will it be a specific rib (BB or spares) or cooks choice ?

    There will be 2 adults and 1 dog (but I already reserved and payed for my own RV site).

   I am bringing a chargriller grill/smoker and my camp stove. I am also thinking about doing a Maple/Bourbon Smoked Ham.

   Thats It for now, will chime in If I think of anything else

       Keith


----------



## dougmays

sounds good keith! got your information updated! 

Good question about the BB Ribs vs Spare...i've never been in a competition before so maybe some others can chime in...since this is a friendly competition i would say Cook's Choice.  Does everyone agree?

Also who else is doing the Rib Comp? Right now i only have myself and JD07. 

All food and comp info is updated on page 6


----------



## JckDanls 07

never done a comp either..  should be a blast...  and how about the chicken comp...  will it be a certain peice (i.e. breast, thigh, leg, half chicken, whole chicken) ?

       Keith


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Al

There any hotels close? My idea of camping these days is motel 6 or 8...HA


----------



## SmokinAl

nepas said:


> Al
> 
> There any hotels close? My idea of camping these days is motel 6 or 8...HA




There are motels in LaBelle, someone here is staying at one of them. I'll look through the posts & see if I can find who it is & where they are staying.

Doug,

As it stands now we will be bringing 4 extra people with us. So we would be 6 adults.

I'm assuming that the competition will be about flavor & not include presentation (no styrofoam boxes with greens on the bottom, just a plate of ribs or chicken). 

I am also assuming that the choice of ribs or chicken parts will be up to the cooks.

Am I right?

As of right now I think we will be in the ribs, chicken, & special dish comps & we'll be bringing the WSM 22.5

Will you update my info.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> never done a comp either..  should be a blast...  and how about the chicken comp...  will it be a certain peice (i.e. breast, thigh, leg, half chicken, whole chicken) ?
> 
> Keith


in my opinion we'll leave this open...any part or parts of the chicken, cooked anyway. 

what does everyone think about that?


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> Doug,
> 
> As it stands now we will be bringing 4 extra people with us. So we would be 6 adults.
> 
> I'm assuming that the competition will be about flavor & not include presentation (no styrofoam boxes with greens on the bottom, just a plate of ribs or chicken).
> 
> I am also assuming that the choice of ribs or chicken parts will be up to the cooks.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> As of right now I think we will be in the ribs, chicken, & special dish comps & we'll be bringing the WSM 22.5
> 
> Will you update my info.


No presetation...we don't need to get that fancy:)

Yep, for Ribs and Chicken the meat choice and cuts are up to cooks.  Judging on taste! :)

Info for SmokinAl and YoungOne is updated on page 6


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi All,

I agree, should be taste only. As far as what pieces n' parts, parts n' pieces...up to the cook.

Update, we'll have 4 adults total. The wife and I are in the hotel at LaBelle. Our two friends

are going to rent a space and camp.

I'll be in Chicken and Special dish comp.

Can't wait to see you all there...James


----------



## young one

*Hey guys get your $5 coupon for first night camping at Fisheating Creek from Gatorama....... Here's the LINK:*

http://www.gatorama.com/upload/pdf/redhotdealno2.pdf


----------



## young one

.................also there's a 1$ off per person admission at Gatorama as well


----------



## young one

OOPS here's the link for the $ off admission:

http://www.gatorama.com/upload/pdf/redhotdealno1.pdf


----------



## SmokinAl

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I agree, should be taste only. As far as what pieces n' parts, parts n' pieces...up to the cook.
> 
> Update, we'll have 4 adults total. The wife and I are in the hotel at LaBelle. Our two friends
> 
> are going to rent a space and camp.
> 
> I'll be in Chicken and Special dish comp.
> 
> Can't wait to see you all there...James




Nepas is looking for a hotel, could you PM him where you are staying James?

Or just post it here with the name, address & phone #, in case others are looking too.


----------



## dougmays

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I agree, should be taste only. As far as what pieces n' parts, parts n' pieces...up to the cook.
> 
> Update, we'll have 4 adults total. The wife and I are in the hotel at LaBelle. Our two friends
> 
> are going to rent a space and camp.
> 
> I'll be in Chicken and Special dish comp.
> 
> Can't wait to see you all there...James


James...i have Group Site 2 and right now i think i'm the only there (YoungOne is still figuring out where her and her family will camp) so your guests are welcome to crash at the group site with me and whoever else


----------



## masterofmymeat

SmokinAl said:


> Nepas is looking for a hotel, could you PM him where you are staying James?
> 
> Or just post it here with the name, address & phone #, in case others are looking too.




Done and Sent. For anyone else, here ya' go:


Anita Dall, Innkeeper
1563 Oxbow Dr, LaBelle, FL 33935
(863) 675-4411
[email protected]


----------



## masterofmymeat

dougmays said:


> James...i have Group Site 2 and right now i think i'm the only there (YoungOne is still figuring out where her and her family will camp) so your guests are welcome to crash at the group site with me and whoever else




Thanks Doug. I will send them this link and I'm sure they'll take advantage...James


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi All,

I picked up the trophies today at the Post Office.

Get ready, get set...GO:








Yep, you got it, one was broke. I called the trophy company I

bought them from online and they are sending another right

away so no fear, I'll have it in time for the Gathering.

Tell me if this is strange. I am going to enter the Chicken and

Special Dish comp, not the Ribs. Guess which one was broken?

Yes, the Rib one. I'm not one to believe in hocus pocus but that

is just weird...James


----------



## dougmays

trophies look great! i feel like i should drop out of the rib comp. now...looks like bad omen are around! lol


----------



## JckDanls 07

MOMM, those are awesome bub, Let me know how much I owe towards them and I'll catch up with ya at the gathering.

         Thanks for taking on that task,

            Keith


----------



## dougmays

yea MOMM let us know what we can pitch in

Guys and Gals....things are coming together nicely.  i'm going to try to get the menu for weekend eating set up based on what everyone says they are going to be eating.

if ya'll think i'm forgetting anything please let me know


----------



## masterofmymeat

Keith and Doug, no pitching in necessary. I got a great deal on

them and it is my pleasure. Thank you for offering and I am

looking forward to seeing you at the Gathering.

Yes, this is coming along nicely indeed...James


----------



## tobor

Hey Masterofmymeat, I'm in Naples also.....where is this smoking weekend at?


----------



## tobor

Hey All, I would like to be there but being a gas griller for years" I just started to smoke." I don't think I could  conttibute to any smoking. I would be happy to help with any set up?


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi Tobor,

It's at Fish Eating Creek Camp Grounds about 20-30 minutes east of LaBelle.

I'll be bringing my grill as well to cook up some standard burgers, dogs, corn

what have ya. Might use it to do a steak or two. It would be great to have you

join us. What kind of smoker do you have? I'm bringing my ECB, it's all I can

fit in my car.

There are still spots left at the grounds and there are discounts to be had, just

read through this thread a bit and you'll find them. Or, just tell the lady at the

grounds you're with the South Florida Gathering from SMF and I think she'll

accommodate you.

You're in Naples too huh? Fantastic. I'm out in Golden Gate just past Everglades

on Immokalee Rd. Yep, I know, out there.

Looking forward to meeting you...James


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tobor said:


> Hey All, I would like to be there but being a gas griller for years" I just started to smoke." I don't think I could  conttibute to any smoking. I would be happy to help with any set up?


Tobar, By all means come and join us, thats what it's all about. Come out and learn from the pro's like Al, Doug, James and the likes. It's going to be a blast. Like James said read back threw some of the post. The list of people and their doings are on page 6.  

             Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07

I am also gonna bring Horseshoes (if I can find them), Corn Hole game, and Bocce Ball.

            Keith


----------



## dougmays

Love me some Horseshoes and Cornhole!  I could bring my Beer Pong table...is this the right crowd for that? :)

Tobor we'd love to have you..having a smoker or being a pro is not a requirement!  come on out and have fun.

I also have the group site reserved and as of now i think i'm the only one using it...haha.  so anyone who wants to set up there just let me know ( i have to let the park know because its $4 per person in thatt section on top of the reservation fee)

Also for everyone..i'm going to try to get the "menu" schedule fixed up this weekend so we can finalize that.


----------



## tobor

Hey Cornhole? Great game, played that been bag game alot up north.


----------



## turnip mockley

F7 to the best of my failing memory.

TM


----------



## turnip mockley

SmokinAl said:


> TM, which site did you reserve?




F8, to the best of my darling wife's failing memory.

She's usually right.

TM


----------



## turnip mockley

Newbs better be welcome as I place myself firmly in that same category.

I just recently signed up to get ideas for a smokehouse build. No, it ain't on wheels so I won't have use of it at the event.

My time is split between Bradenton area and near Arcadia. I know Palmetto pretty well but never hung my hat there.

TM


JckDanls 07 said:


> Hi Y'all, I just signed up to SMF, made my first post in Roll Call. I have actually been one of those lurker's for the last 8-10 months (3-4 hrs a night). My wife and I would really like to attend the gathering If y'all wouldn't mind a "newb" joining ya ? We will be in a camper so I am going to call Sunday (9/11) morning and see If they have any sites close to group area 2.  TM, I see you say that you are in Manatee/Hardee County, where abouts ?  We are in Palmetto area.
> 
> Please let me know If newbies are welcomed to the gathering.
> 
> Thanks, Keith


----------



## rubbin butts

*Just made our reservations. We got campsite C4 and staying in a motorhome. *

*I'll be bringing my big smoker so we'll have plenty of cooking area. Hope we have electricity at the group area as the cooker requires it for the rottisserie. If not I'll bring some heavy cords to run from our campsite.*

*Also I'll be in all 3 categories for the comp.*

*See everyone there.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Just made our reservations. We got campsite C4 and staying in a motorhome. *
> 
> *I'll be bringing my big smoker so we'll have plenty of cooking area. Hope we have electricity at the group area as the cooker requires it for the rottisserie. If not I'll bring some heavy cords to run from our campsite.*
> 
> *Also I'll be in all 3 categories for the comp.*
> 
> *See everyone there.*


Good deal RB...   There Is electric at the screened in pavilion which is right there by the group area. Starting to get excited, but of coarse I always get excited when there is a chance to go camping and fishing and smoking and eating and drinking and...    LOL

                               Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump...   ok, all you peeps in FL that haven't signed up yet...  C'MONNNNN.    what are ya wait'n on...  Doug needs some company in the Group Area... 

            Keith


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> bump...   ok, all you peeps in FL that haven't signed up yet...  C'MONNNNN.    what are ya wait'n on...  Doug needs some company in the Group Area...
> 
> Keith




LOL....i'm gonna be playing cornhole by myself! :)


----------



## rubbin butts

*For the Special dish category in the competition, does it have to be something smoked or can it be a side dish like cole slaw, potato salad, beans, etc?*


----------



## dougmays

it doesn't have to be smoked (unless anyone disagrees)


----------



## masterofmymeat

In think the Special dish can be anything. That way, every body can enter who wants to

and we're opening up the door for some way cool food ...James


----------



## rubbin butts

*That sounds good.*

*By the way, thanks to those responsible for getting this gathering going.*

*Great time of the year weather wise. Really looking forward to it.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug,  Since the special dish doen't have to be smoked my wife, Charlotte, would like to get in that catagory with baked beans.

          Keith


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug,  Since the special dish doen't have to be smoked my wife, Charlotte, would like to get in that catagory with baked beans.
> 
> Keith




sounds good i'll update now


----------



## JckDanls 07

times counting down..   get'n closer..   like to see what everybodys gonna be making


----------



## SmokinAl

Haven't decided yet on the food, but it looks like it might be chicken thighs, BB's, and maybe a gator fattie, or gator bites and maybe pizza. Still playing around with some ideas.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'de like to witness the pizza


----------



## rubbin butts

We are doing whole chickens, ribs, cole slaw, dino eggs, and still considering other items.

I do believe there will be plenty of good things to eat.


----------



## rubbin butts

ditto on witnessing the pizza


----------



## JckDanls 07

beer can chicken, BB's, maple/bourban ham, baked beans for me


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...   C'mon you peeps in FL...  lets get it together and say your gonna come to the gathering


----------



## masterofmymeat

How many are there so far that say they are coming?

Let's get a count update if possible please...thanks...James


----------



## turnip mockley

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> How many are there so far that say they are coming?
> 
> Let's get a count update if possible please...thanks...James




Turnip and his Missus will be attending.

We have our site reserved with the campground and are looking forward to meeting yall.

I'll have a large Weber grill in tow and will do some ribs I guess. Mrs Turnip will likely have some tater salad, chopped tomatoes and prolly some green beans she makes using our homemade bacon.

If electric is still an issue I have a small genny I can bring along.

TM


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jck and his missus will be there...   so thats 4 so far


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I and about 4 friends are coming. Not sure if I'll bring the WSM or just a couple of Weber kettles. Planning on ribs, chicken thighs, pizza, & maybe a gator fattie or some gator bites. Looking forward to meeting everyone. We won't be staying overnight. I rented the screen room for Saturday & I guess I'll set up next to it.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Bonnie and I will be there.*

*We also have reserved with the campground. *

*We'll be in our RV and have lot C4. We'll be towing our big rottisserie.*

*Will be cooking ribs, chicken, a fattie, potato salad, and might possibly do Sat. morning waffles for everyone.*

*Will need someone to do sausage and bacon to go with the waffles. Let me know.*

*Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a wonderful weekend. *


----------



## dougmays

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> How many are there so far that say they are coming?
> 
> Let's get a count update if possible please...thanks...James




Hey Everyone,
Sorry i've been AWOL recently...i was out in austin for a week for a work conference and been down right busy lately as well.  This week i'll get the menus and final lose ends put together so more to come.

If you all want to see a list of people who are coming go to page 6 on here and it's all up there.  I'll update this as well as add the menu with everyone's contributions ASAP.

other then final list of people and menu....do you think we are all set to go? anything else we need to talk about?

-- Doug


----------



## masterofmymeat

I think it's coming along nicely. Laurie and I will be there along with two maybe four other friends.

I'll help out any way I can with the cooking. I'm really excited to meet everyone, it's getting close.

Laurie and I have rented the trailer/RV the campsite owns, so while we won't be as close as I'd

like, we'll be there on site.

James


----------



## rubbin butts

*It looks like we are going to have a pretty good group of people for a first gathering.*


----------



## rubbin butts

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> I think it's coming along nicely. Laurie and I will be there along with two maybe four other friends.
> 
> I'll help out any way I can with the cooking. I'm really excited to meet everyone, it's getting close.
> 
> Laurie and I have rented the trailer/RV the campsite owns, so while we won't be as close as I'd
> 
> like, we'll be there on site.
> 
> James


*James, I'll take you up on the offer to help do some cooking.*


----------



## young one

Still 4 adults, 2 kids & the dog attending, still waiting on the electric status. May be joining the group site and cancelling the campsite if there is no electricity available. We will see........


----------



## dougmays

Young One said:


> Still 4 adults, 2 kids & the dog attending, still waiting on the electric status. May be joining the group site and cancelling the campsite if there is no electricity available. We will see........




Hey Brenda,

not sure if you saw my update and change of site..but the group site will have electric. that's why i moved it.  so you and your family are welcome to say at the group site with me and whoever else stays there


----------



## masterofmymeat

My pleasure Ron, looking forward to it...James


----------



## JckDanls 07

they posted schedule at work for the next 3 weeks...  shows me on vacation Nov. 4th...so yes... it's getting close...  starting to get all my chit together... anxious


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> they posted schedule at work for the next 3 weeks... shows me on vacation Nov. 4th...so yes... it's getting close... starting to get all my chit together... anxious


*Yea, I think we are all looking forward to it.*

*I've gotta cook for 85 people next weekend, cooking 18 slabs of ribs and a case of chicken leg quarters.*

*That gives me 11 days to recuperate before heading south for the 4th.*

*Its hell to get old, have to rest up before having fun.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  I had a 30-40 lb wild hog offered to me today. Just wondering If anybody would like for me to bring it with me for them to smoke ?? I need to know as soon as possible before he gives it to somebody else...


----------



## SmokinAl

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. I had a 30-40 lb wild hog offered to me today. Just wondering If anybody would like for me to bring it with me for them to smoke ?? I need to know as soon as possible before he gives it to somebody else...




It sounds like a great idea, but I don't know if anybody is bringing a smoker big enough to smoke it. Unless it will fit in Ron's rig. Then the next question would be has anyone smoked one before? I have no experience with whole hog.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Won't work in mine. It's got 6 shelves on the rottisserie. *

*We could build a pit on the ground, but would require someone to bring blocks and a grate about 3' by 6'.*

*Probably too much trouble for a weekend outing and short time to prepare.*

*But if someone wanted to I would be willing to help out.*


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. I had a 30-40 lb wild hog offered to me today. Just wondering If anybody would like for me to bring it with me for them to smoke ?? I need to know as soon as possible before he gives it to somebody else...




i was given a Caja China recently by a friend's neighbor which would probably fit the hog, i have no problem bringing it but i have never used nor have any experience doing this.  if someone wants to take a stab at it i'll bring the box with me and help out, but as far as experience i have none....


----------



## eman

If i'm not mistaken the caja china is just a cajun microwave. It should be a box w a grate inside to put the meat on and the coals go on top?

 All you need to do is clean and de hair the pig. Season it real well inside the cavity. Lay pig on the grate inside and put the top on.

 Put a large bag of coals on top and light. use some wood splits along w/ the coals to cut down on charcoal amount used.

  The pig will normally  take 1 hour per  lb to cook . a couple of wireless thermos to monitor  the internal temps makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## JckDanls 07

well..  thx for offering, but the pigs are all gone already...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> well.. thx for offering, but the pigs are all gone already...




probably more work then we are willing to put in anyway haha


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  how about some Mullet...  anybody interested in me bringing some mullet for them to smoke ?


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. how about some Mullet... anybody interested in me bringing some mullet for them to smoke ?




your more then welcome to use my smoker


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  If you would, I have another guest coming. It will be 1 adult coming Sat. and staying Sat. night. He Is gonna call and put his name on the list and will be staying in the group area If thats ok.. If not I'll let him know.   

        Thanks


----------



## dougmays

sure sounds fine to me


----------



## rubbin butts

*Weather does not look good right now for the gathering.*


----------



## SmokinAl

I took a drive down there yesterday & I think the screen room is big enough for several smokers if we have a problem with the weather. I probably will put mine in there even if the weather is good. I'm sure if there is a problem with Rita we can schedule it for the next week end. We'll have to wait until the middle of next week to decide.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Weather does not look good right now for the gathering.*




rita is supposed to hit early next week...so hopefully it'll blow by, by  next weekend?!

like Al said, we'll see. 

Ruth from the campground is calling me today to confirm my reservation for the group site. 

Right now for the Group site it looks lik:

Me (1)

YoungOne (brenda) and her family (4)

Craig (2?)

and JckDniels friend (1)

== 8 for the group site

am i missing anyone?


----------



## dougmays

I'm trying to put together the list of food and around when it will be served...that's coming shortly

A question for the group...when is everyone getting there friday/saturday?  is anyone arriving early friday? i'm pretty much out of days off from work so i was going to try to get off a little early and head up...hoping to be at the site before dark.  but if need be i could take a day off and go in the negative for the year....and if you are getting there friday night are you planning to eat before you get to camp or cooking something there?


----------



## SmokinAl

Doug,

We'll be doing chicken for lunch, fatties and ABT's mid afternoon, ribs & seafood gumbo for dinner, choc/coconut/m&m cookies for dessert. We won't get there until Saturday morning around 8:00 AM.


----------



## dougmays

weather doesn't look so bad according to Weather.com


----------



## SmokinAl

I hope they are right!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...   I'de like to add another adult to the group site...  maybe 2 more, along with the one that I already added. I'm still waiting to hear from them

          Thanks


----------



## rubbin butts

*Hey Doug, that looks good but yesterday Weather.com sure had it different. It will probably change several times before next weekend.*


----------



## turnip mockley

We're going down Friday. Might be kinda late when we arrive though.

Too late to cook I imagine.

All depends on how the week goes at work.

TM


----------



## SmokinAl

If any of you have extra folding tables that you can bring I think we may need some. The screen room has a bunch of chairs in it, but there are no tables.


----------



## turnip mockley

Any college football fans attending?

Gators play Vandy and LSU plays 'Bama.

I sure do like some football with my BBQ.

TM

I will be bringing a 6' folding table for setting up our camp stove.

Suppose I could double up if necessary.

My tables are all "camp grade", so a table cloth would likely be in order for anyone who cares.

LMK


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  getting down to crunch time..  the wife was asking me what we are doing for sides and such or Is It gonna be just all meat. Doug If you could finish up that Menu list for each day (page 6). I know my wife, Charlotte, will be doing baked beans for the "what ever" dish so we'll at least have those for Sat. nights dinner. I think I am gonna do my Maple Bourban Ham on friday. I'm looking to get there around 11 am or so on Fri. Since I am doing chickens (2) and ribs (2) for the comps. I won't have room to do the ham on Sat.   I remember somebody saying something about making breakfast one day. Maybe that should be on Sunday and then pack up for the ride home ?


----------



## dougmays

Hey guys....putting menu up now (eta 10 mins)...sorry for the delay.
 


Turnip Mockley said:


> Any college football fans attending?
> 
> Gators play Vandy and LSU plays 'Bama.
> 
> I sure do like some football with my BBQ.
> 
> TM
> 
> I will be bringing a 6' folding table for setting up our camp stove.
> 
> Suppose I could double up if necessary.
> 
> My tables are all "camp grade", so a table cloth would likely be in order for anyone who cares.
> 
> LMK


Turnip...big Gator fan here!  i was wondering the same thing, wonder if the cabin has a tv?

Rubbin Butts....no problem on the additional people coming to the group site. But i need to put together a Roster for the group site. Ruthy from the campground called me yesterday a little confused and needed clarification on how i wanted to pay for the group site because someone called individually to add themselves to the list. 

So for *everyone* staying at the group site or have friends staying there. Please do not call the camp ground and say your staying there.  Please post on here or private message me the individual names of everyone staying at the group site.  I do not know if this inlcudes kids names or not so either please give me the names of kids or just a number of kids.

i have to call her tomorrow to confirm the final list of people staying at the group site. So Rubbin Butts can you tell me the names of your guests? i'm going to put the whole group site on my card and i can let people know what they owe once i get the final amount.


----------



## dougmays

Hello Everyone,

Alrighty i did my first draft (wild @$$ guess ) at a menu....if this doesn't fit into your plan or if i have gotten something wrong or forgotten something please feel free to tell me and i'll fix it.  There are alot of threads here and i combed through them quickly to find what people wanted to make but i can certainly have over looked something.

essentially lunch saturday is the chicken comp and dinner is the rib and SS comp.  Some of you mentioned making more then one thing, i was not sure if both of those were for the SS comp or if some items were just a "whenever" meal/snack.  so on page 6 i have the draft of the menu and also updated the SS comp roster.  again please let me know if i got something wrong or left something out or if anything needs to change.

James you mention making burgers, dogs and corn....since saturday is a pretty meal intensive day i'm thinking that could be a sunday lunch thing for those who do not leave early sunday to head home.....does this sound ok? i'm not sure if you were planning to stay around later on sunday. 

Rubbin Butts since you are doing waffels on saturday for breakfast i figured i could help out with a bunch of scrambled eggs.

Sunday Breakfast...right now there is nothing planned...i wanted to smoke some chickens but wasn't planning to do the chicken competition...i could smoke them sometime on saturday and chop the meat up for a breakfast item on sunday...anyone have any ideas of a breakfast item with a bunch of chopped chicken meat? anyone wanna co-op on a breakfast item sunday morning with me?

it's all coming together folks! But i could certainly use any help/advice on getting the last fine details together...feel free to shoot out suggestions or comments on anything here. i'm excited to see you all next weekend. lets all hope the weather is nice!


----------



## dougmays

Al - Since you leave close...do you know if there is a place nearby that we can buy more ice if needed since most of us will be living out of coolers all weekend?  Do know if they sell ice at the campground?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Arrival times ?  can we get y'all to chime in on when you'll be arriveing as to whether or not we need to get something cooked up for dinner on Friday not.   Or are we just gonna fend for ourselves for the first night ?


   Doug, maybe some kind of "Chicken Breakfast Burritos" for Sunday ?  some home fries, onions, eggs, chicken all mixed together with cheese melted on top, put into some tortillas ?    just a thought.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Arrival times ? can we get y'all to chime in on when you'll be arriveing as to whether or not we need to get something cooked up for dinner on Friday not. Or are we just gonna fend for ourselves for the first night ?
> Doug, maybe some kind of "Chicken Breakfast Burritos" for Sunday ? some home fries, onions, eggs, chicken all mixed together with cheese melted on top, put into some tortillas ? just a thought.




that sounds amazing..i'm game if i can get some help cooking it. i was going to bring 4-5 chickens, smoke 'em and chop up the meat.

I live in fort lauderdale and plan to get out of work a little early, so hopefully i'll be on the road by 5pm at the lastest.  According to google i have a 2 hour drive so hoping to be there by 7pm and before dark :)  i'd love to try that maple bourbon ham!


----------



## SmokinAl

dougmays said:


> Al - Since you leave close...do you know if there is a place nearby that we can buy more ice if needed since most of us will be living out of coolers all weekend?  Do know if they sell ice at the campground?




Yes they have a camp store that sells just about anything you may need.


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Alrighty i did my first draft (wild @$$ guess ) at a menu....if this doesn't fit into your plan or if i have gotten something wrong or forgotten something please feel free to tell me and i'll fix it.  There are alot of threads here and i combed through them quickly to find what people wanted to make but i can certainly have over looked something.
> 
> essentially lunch saturday is the chicken comp and dinner is the rib and SS comp.  Some of you mentioned making more then one thing, i was not sure if both of those were for the SS comp or if some items were just a "whenever" meal/snack.  so on page 6 i have the draft of the menu and also updated the SS comp roster.  again please let me know if i got something wrong or left something out or if anything needs to change.
> 
> James you mention making burgers, dogs and corn....since saturday is a pretty meal intensive day i'm thinking that could be a sunday lunch thing for those who do not leave early sunday to head home.....does this sound ok? i'm not sure if you were planning to stay around later on sunday.
> 
> Rubbin Butts since you are doing waffels on saturday for breakfast i figured i could help out with a bunch of scrambled eggs.
> 
> Sunday Breakfast...right now there is nothing planned...i wanted to smoke some chickens but wasn't planning to do the chicken competition...i could smoke them sometime on saturday and chop the meat up for a breakfast item on sunday...anyone have any ideas of a breakfast item with a bunch of chopped chicken meat? anyone wanna co-op on a breakfast item sunday morning with me?
> 
> it's all coming together folks! But i could certainly use any help/advice on getting the last fine details together...feel free to shoot out suggestions or comments on anything here. i'm excited to see you all next weekend. lets all hope the weather is nice!


Doug, I will have 2 at the group site, names are Brian & Tanya Buchner.

I will also have 2- 6' tables and 1- 4' round table, will use one at my cooker for prep.

For saturday breakfast Eggs will be great to go with the waffles but we need someone to do sausage and bacon. I'll be bringing 2 waffle irons that turn out waffles quick for a large group.

You might want to ask everyone to bring a covered dish for the meals to go with the meat. One covered dish for the weekend per group should be plenty. And if everyone can't, we should still have enough.

On our group outings( usually 25 to 30 people) that is the way we normally do it and it works out great.

We expect to arrive about 2PM on Friday and will leave about 10AM Sunday. On Friday we are ok with fending for ourselves, probably just burgers or dogs on the grill.


----------



## rubbin butts

*I will also bring a propane fired cooktop, I remember someone asking about using a stove and they are welcome to use it.*

*So far, the weather still looks good.*


----------



## dougmays

Thanks for butch and tanya's names, ill add that to the list. 

Also for people staying at the group site, Fishing Eating Creek is also asking for driver's lic # and tag numbers for members staying at the site.  if you are willing to give up that info online please message me with it, if not i completely understand and i'm sure you can give it to her when you arrive.

as for covered dishes...we said from the beginning that there wouldn't necessarily be "organized meals"...so it was kinda just a whatever is available to eat, we snack on. are we still going by this idea or do we want to better organize meals?


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Thanks for butch and tanya's names, ill add that to the list.
> 
> Also for people staying at the group site, Fishing Eating Creek is also asking for driver's lic # and tag numbers for members staying at the site.  if you are willing to give up that info online please message me with it, if not i completely understand and i'm sure you can give it to her when you arrive.
> 
> as for covered dishes...we said from the beginning that there wouldn't necessarily be "organized meals"...so it was kinda just a whatever is available to eat, we snack on. are we still going by this idea or do we want to better organize meals?


*Anything is fine with us, besides, if I'm cooking I'm eating*


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm with Ron on this. We are sort of flying in the dark for the first time. I'm sure when we all get together that we will have a better understanding of what to do next year. No matter what it is still gonna be a fun time. 

And let me say thank-you Doug for putting this all together.


----------



## turnip mockley

I've got a spare table loaded and ready to bring along for the use of whatever.

I'd like to smoke some side bacon while I'm there. Will come in handy for group breakfast but I need to impose on someone for the use of a smoker.

Any volunteers?

We will arrive late on Friday.

Campground has no cable TV available so Gator and 'Bama games may have to be streamed off the computer.

TM


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hi All,

Well, it's almost here and I'm busting at the seems to get rolling.

The weather is going to be great and the food will fill the the air

with beautiful aromas of love. ( Uh, maybe a stretch on the love thing.)

Truly, we are excited and can't wait to get there. My gang and I will

get there Friday afternoon. I'm thinking fending for ourselves on Friday

as everyone will be unloading and unpacking and so forth.

I will help cook whatever during the breakfast, just point me in what

direction you like for that. Bacon, sausage, potatoes, whatever. This

is going to be great.

Until then, be safe and we'll see you all on Friday or Saturday...James


----------



## dougmays

howdy ya'll....yes time is ticking down...i need to go shoppinig and get everything together!

I also have a small folding table i'm bringing...not really big enough for eating purposes but a good side table for the smoker.  when i'm not using it anyone else is welcome to it.

Turnip your welcome to use my smoker for the bacon...i've never made bacon so i'd love to watch and learn. is that for sunday's breakstfast or saturday?

We still haven't nailed down a plan for sunday's breakfast...do we want to try the smoked chicken burritos that was suggested earlier?

lastly, i have a brisket that is burning a hole in my freezer door;) but saturday seems pretty jam packed for food...wondering if i should just start it up saturday night as things wind down and have it ready for a snack for sunday....breakfast? brunch? lunch?


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> howdy ya'll....yes time is ticking down...i need to go shoppinig and get everything together!
> 
> I also have a small folding table i'm bringing...not really big enough for eating purposes but a good side table for the smoker.  when i'm not using it anyone else is welcome to it.
> 
> Turnip your welcome to use my smoker for the bacon...i've never made bacon so i'd love to watch and learn. is that for sunday's breakstfast or saturday?
> 
> We still haven't nailed down a plan for sunday's breakfast...do we want to try the smoked chicken burritos that was suggested earlier?
> 
> lastly, i have a brisket that is burning a hole in my freezer door;) but saturday seems pretty jam packed for food...wondering if i should just start it up saturday night as things wind down and have it ready for a snack for sunday....breakfast? brunch? lunch?


*Those burritos sound good along with your brisket and the mountain man breakfast. Sounds to me like Sunday's breakfast is handled. But we still need someone to bring sausage and bacon for Saturday's breakfast to go with the waffles and scrambled eggs.*


----------



## rubbin butts

*I thought I posted it, but I guess I didn't. Oh well, OLDTIMERS I think!!!*

*Doug, I got a PM last night, from someone unannounced about attending, who said they will do a mountain man breakfast on Sunday.*


----------



## dougmays

Turnip...do you want to do the bacon on saturday for breakfast or do you need more time?

Rubbin - who is the secret guest? are they on the forum? do they want to be in the group site or taking care of there own reservations?

Mountain Man breakfast sounds awesome...what is it? lol

if anyone wants my cell phone number to keep in touch this week and for anything this weekend PM me and i'll give it to you.  dont really want to post on here so it goes all over google :)


----------



## turnip mockley

dougmays said:


> Turnip...do you want to do the bacon on saturday for breakfast or do you need more time?


Pretty much need to smoke it Sat.

Also I need to have it sit on salt for 3-4 days prior to smoking, so if I'm able to smoke it there on someone else's equipment, I kinda need to know so that I have time to thaw it and salt it before leaving home Fri.

Will make a nice contribution to Sun AM breakfast though.

TM


----------



## SmokinAl

What time are you planning to have Sat AM breakfast?


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> What time are you planning to have Sat AM breakfast?




good question...eat by 8am? how does everyone feel about that? we could do later....9 or 10am?

Turnip..how long would you need the smoker? i guess i dont really need mind till a few hours before the rib competition...at some point i was going to smoke the chickens for sunday breakfast but i could do that after the rib compeition if not before while i smoke the brisket for sunday breakfast


----------



## SmokinAl

I'll be coming up around 8:00 AM Sat., so maybe I could get in on the end of the breakfast. 

I need to get set up & get my chicken on by about 9:30 or so.


----------



## turnip mockley

dougmays said:


> Turnip..how long would you need the smoker?


3-4 hrs


----------



## JckDanls 07

TM...   do you need to cold smoke them or use heat... I have no way to cold smoke...  you can use my chargriller after the ribs...   I'll be done with it then


----------



## fpnmf

I been fighting with doctors,insurance companies and lawyers for the last 30 days...

I heard today that the heat is off for a while..so I can for sure get outa town...

The Woman and I will be there Friday around noon.

I will be bringing sausage,bacon and my DO.

Prolly make something sweet Sat nite and a boy scout DO breakfast Sunday!!

I also will be happy to help with cooking or prep if needed.

  Craig


----------



## rubbin butts

Turnip Mockley said:


> Pretty much need to smoke it Sat.
> 
> Also I need to have it sit on salt for 3-4 days prior to smoking, so if I'm able to smoke it there on someone else's equipment, I kinda need to know so that I have time to thaw it and salt it before leaving home Fri.
> 
> Will make a nice contribution to Sun AM breakfast though.
> 
> TM


*Turnip, my smoker will be at 225 all day Saturday with plenty of room if that temp suits you. Your welcome to use it.*


----------



## rubbin butts

SmokinAl said:


> I'll be coming up around 8:00 AM Sat., so maybe I could get in on the end of the breakfast.
> 
> I need to get set up & get my chicken on by about 9:30 or so.


*Al, I figured on breakfast starting between 8:30 and 9AM.*


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds good!


----------



## dougmays

Turnip you can use mine or Rubbin Butts smoker saturday.  i wont really need mine till around 2-3 for the ribs.  if you need lower temps then 225 i've got a method to keep mine between 100-150 for when i do jerky.

i'm going to be bringing some jerky btw for us to munch on!

Rubbin Butts...if turnip ends up using my smoker for the bacon maybe i can throw my chickens on yours if you have the space.


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Turnip you can use mine or Rubbin Butts smoker saturday.  i wont really need mine till around 2-3 for the ribs.  if you need lower temps then 225 i've got a method to keep mine between 100-150 for when i do jerky.
> 
> i'm going to be bringing some jerky btw for us to munch on!
> 
> Rubbin Butts...if turnip ends up using my smoker for the bacon maybe i can throw my chickens on yours if you have the space.


*Doug, I absolutely have room in the cooker, and your welcome to it. I figured on firing it up at breakfast time and going all day. Anyone that wants is welcome to put something in or take it out at will. The only cost is a sample of what their cooking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## turnip mockley

Thanks ALL for offers of smoker space.

Have decided to can the idea of doing bacon this weekend, time simply will not permit.

Mrs. Turnip says there is plenty in the fridge so we won't have to do without.

Anyone have name tags or is that too lame?

I am THE WORST with names, but I am looking forward to meeting yall.

TM


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  I heard mentioned earlier about football on TV..   I have satalitte in my camper but I don't have an outside TV. If somebody were to bring one I would be glad to hook the satalitte to it.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. I heard mentioned earlier about football on TV.. I have satalitte in my camper but I don't have an outside TV. If somebody were to bring one I would be glad to hook the satalitte to it.




hmm...i dont have a tv but i have a 24" computer monitor...i wonder if we could get that to work? does your satelite support VGA or DVI inputs?

Turnip...i'm also aweful with names but i'm hoping that over time and all of us hanging out we'll learn each other's names? i can bring name tags also at first if that helps everyone?

Weather report!

looking purty boys and girls


----------



## dougmays

hello again..i just want to get a final confirmation on the group site...right now this is the current roster

Doug Mays
Brian & Tanya Buchner
Bill Apple

Looks like a smaller group then expected so if anyone wants to crash here your more then welcome. 

Brenda - were you able to talk to Ruthie about transferring funds and switching sites? 

Also anyone is welcome to leave gear and cooking equipment a the group site so you dont have to haul it back and forth.

Rubbin Butts - your big smoker...are you keeping that at your RV site or do you want to park it at the group site?

is anyone brining a fold out canopy? i'm not sure about the shade in this area....maybe Al can chime in on that

it's getting close i'm excited!


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> hello again..i just want to get a final confirmation on the group site...right now this is the current roster
> 
> Doug Mays
> Brian & Tanya Buchner
> Bill Apple
> 
> Looks like a smaller group then expected so if anyone wants to crash here your more then welcome.
> 
> Brenda - were you able to talk to Ruthie about transferring funds and switching sites?
> 
> Also anyone is welcome to leave gear and cooking equipment a the group site so you dont have to haul it back and forth.
> 
> Rubbin Butts - your big smoker...are you keeping that at your RV site or do you want to park it at the group site?
> 
> is anyone brining a fold out canopy? i'm not sure about the shade in this area....maybe Al can chime in on that
> 
> it's getting close i'm excited!


*Doug, I was planning on putting my smoker at the group site or the screen room as that is where we will be eating I would think. Where is the screen room in relation to the group site? *

*I am bringing a 10' X 10' fold out canopy. I do have a 20' x 30' party canopy If you think we need it. It would take a lot of room to load but if you let me know soon enough this morning I can bring it. We are just about loaded up now, just a few more things to go in the motor home. We've got so much packed, you would think we were moving.*

*We too are really looking forward to the weekend and meeting everyone.*


----------



## SmokinAl

Ron, I think your site backs up to the screen room. I asked if I could set my smoker up inside & they said no so I probably will park my truck next to the screen room & that is probably only about 20 feet from your site if you have c2. I thought that's what you said you had. Doug there is plenty of shade. It's like a forest down there. The group area has a huge tree, but it also has some open area. You could set up a canopy over there, or at least on Sat. & Sat. night we could set up in the screen room. I just found out that they open at 7:00AM on Sat. morning, so I will try to get there at 7:00 or 7:15, but if you guys want to start setting up in the screen room before I get there I don't think they would care. All I need in there is 1 outlet for an extension cord.

Yes Doug, I think name tags would be great. With big letters, so us old farts can read them!


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin - sounds like alot of extra effort and Al says there is alot of shade so dont worry about the big tent.

Al - the group site is close to the cabin also correct?

Who all is bringing dogs? Brenda (YoungOne)? i'm debating bringing mine but i'll feel bad if she is chained up all day...i wonder how strict they are on the lease policy


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Rubbin - sounds like alot of extra effort and Al says there is alot of shade so dont worry about the big tent.
> 
> Al - the group site is close to the cabin also correct?
> 
> Who all is bringing dogs? Brenda (YoungOne)? i'm debating bringing mine but i'll feel bad if she is chained up all day...i wonder how strict they are on the lease policy


*Al, We are on lot c4, but that is close enough.*

*If there is room, I'll put my smoker next to the screen room. Depending on the manuvering room, I may need to let someone hook to my smoker and put it where it needs to be, It's a job trying to put it in a tight area with it hooked behind the motor home.*

*Doug, We will be bringing our dog. I'm happy there is plenty of shade, I didn't feel like messing with the tent. *


----------



## dougmays

i can hook your smoker to my truck if  you want and put it in position saturday.

do you have a big dog or small dog? mine is about 45 lbs with a ton of energy soi know she'll want to run around...still debating if i'll bring her or not


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> i can hook your smoker to my truck if  you want and put it in position saturday.
> 
> do you have a big dog or small dog? mine is about 45 lbs with a ton of energy soi know she'll want to run around...still debating if i'll bring her or not


No, my wifes dog is a miniature poodle, about 15lbs.

That'll work on moving the smoker. If it's to tight for me to place it with the motor home then I'll just drop it at the group site till sat morning.


----------



## SmokinAl

Ron, It's really not that tight around the screen room. C4 is only another 10-15 feet away. I'm hoping I can get my pickup up in there too & we can all be close together. I did notice that there were a lot of fire ant mounds around the area so I'll see if I can bring some ant poison we use at work. It will kill them all right now! The group area is about 25 to 30 yards on the other side of the screen room. Even the folks who choose not to be in the immediate area are only about a minute walk away.


----------



## turnip mockley

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. I heard mentioned earlier about football on TV.. I have satalitte in my camper but I don't have an outside TV. If somebody were to bring one I would be glad to hook the satalitte to it.


My plan for football is to stream it off the interwebs using Mrs Turnips laptop. I'm planning to hook it into a bigger TV screen, 28"? We're also bring a set of speakers to hook up.

Should work out OK.

Your satellite deal sounds even better, just hook my TV to it?

Our dogs are staying home. A weekend getaway is a lot more relaxing without having to babysit 2 mongrels in a campground.

Our site is RVF8 according to the confirmation.

I'm packing a 10x10 canopy too.

TM


----------



## SmokinAl

Turnip Mockley said:


> My plan for football is to stream it off the interwebs using Mrs Turnips laptop. I'm planning to hook it into a bigger TV screen, 28"? We're also bring a set of speakers to hook up.
> 
> Should work out OK.
> 
> Your satellite deal sounds even better, just hook my TV to it?
> 
> Our dogs are staying home. A weekend getaway is a lot more relaxing without having to babysit 2 mongrels in a campground.
> 
> Our site is RVF8 according to the confirmation.
> 
> I'm packing a 10x10 canopy too.
> 
> TM


Your just a walk across a field from the screen room.


----------



## turnip mockley

SmokinAl said:


> Your just a walk across a field from the screen room.


Hey Al;

Is the screen room the building labelled as "Shack" on the campground map?

http://www.fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=maps

Looks like I'm pretty close to those staying at C2 or C4.

TM


----------



## bamafan

Good luck guys I hope the weather is good and yall have a wonderful time. A little to far away for me this time of year. LSU and BAMA calls, must stay home. Looking forward to the pictures and all the stories of a great time and awesome food.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes. we are bringing our dog (Min Pin) as well. I have a fence deal i put up and keep her in so she doesn't have to stay on a leash. She's full of piss and vinager too..  likes to run and play. We'll see how things look as to weather we can let em run loose. Although ours likes to wonder off. 

Doug, I don't believe my reciever has those outlets.

Yes TM, just hook my reciever to your TV. 


   I'm all loaded up and ready to go. Gonna get up early, wash the truc, hook up to camper and gooooooooo. 

I have corn toss, horseshoes, and Bocce Ball. My buddy Bill will have corn toss too, so maybe get a tourny going...lol

Do we have any poker players among us ?

Bill also has a EZ-UP 

Can't wait to meet everybody

Al..  I hope your still gonna do the pizza, as I am really interested in trying that


----------



## rubbin butts

*Keith, Absolutely on the poker playing.*

*Al,  It doesn't have to be real tight to make it impossible. I'm really good at backing a trailer, but when the motor home is 38' long and the smoker is only 6' from the ball to the axle, it almost makes it impossible.  Don,t forget the ant poison.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Well, we are all loaded up. We will leave about 8AM and be down there about 1PM.*

*See everyone there!!!*

*Ron*


----------



## JckDanls 07

TM...   I just remembered...  we will need some cable to go from reciever to tv..  regular coaxial cable ..   I only have enuff to go from dish to reciever. or anybody else that gets this


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> TM... I just remembered... we will need some cable to go from reciever to tv.. regular coaxial cable .. I only have enuff to go from dish to reciever. or anybody else that gets this


*Keith,*

*I've got plenty in the motor home, some 6' and one about 30'.*


----------



## SmokinAl

Turnip Mockley said:


> Hey Al;
> 
> Is the screen room the building labelled as "Shack" on the campground map?
> 
> http://www.fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=maps
> 
> Looks like I'm pretty close to those staying at C2 or C4.
> 
> TM




You are right in front of it. On my map it says baths. The baths are on one side of it and the screen room is right behind your site.

Sorry Jack no pizza this time, maybe next year.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Well, it's finally here, WOO HOO! Laurie and I and our friends Tommy and Robin will be there around

4:30-5:00 tonight and then LET IT RIP YA"LL.

Be careful, be safe, be there or be square...James


----------



## dougmays

The day is here!!

Ron - if anything goes wrong with checkin or anything give me a call. I PM'd you all my cell number (hopefully not to late)

I play a little poker but a little rusty

i sent ruthie a update to the group site since there are only 4 of us now.  you guys are welcome to put any vehicles, gear, or whatever in the group site since it looks like we'll have plenty of room.

i should be getting there around 7pm, hopefully sooner!


----------



## SmokinAl

See you guys in the morning. We should be rolling in around 7:00 AM. Hope you got some warm blankets. It's gonna be in the mid 50's tonight. I'm loading my truck now & it looks like Jed Clampett is coming to town. All I need to do is put Judy on top tied down in a rocking chair!


----------



## dougmays

HAHA...i hope you guys roll in with her in a rocking chair!

i'm packing as well...i got behind so i'm working from home today.

looking forward to the colder weather!


----------



## boykjo

"Enjoy" everyone.... wish I could be there..... I'm requesting you take a lot of pictures....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoking

Joe


----------



## roller

Make sure someone puts Smoking Al to work...lol  Have fun everyone !!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

I will be looking forward to seeing the pictures from this event.. you guys have a great time and don't eat too much


----------



## Bearcarver

Have fun guys !!!

Don't anyone get too much sun!!!   LOL

Al---I'm gonna tell Judy about the rocking chair !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pineywoods

Hope y'all have a blast I wanted to try to make it down but it just didn't work out


----------



## smokey mo

Lots and lots of them...

I know some of you have to have cameras because I have licked the screen after your bearviews.

Hope you are having a great time this weekend!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

I started a thread for the pictures for you guys.  South Florida Picture Thread.


----------



## masterofmymeat

Hello All,

I'm sorry it's taking so long for me to post the pics and vids that I

have, but it's been a not so great day for me and Laurie.

As you all know, I cut the back of my wrist pretty bad with my hatchet

chopping kindling for our fire. We went to three Urgent Care offices

and they were all closed. The fourth was open and after 2 1/2 hours,

I found out my hand was terribly infected.

I got three shots and antibiotic script so I'm sure I'll be fine. My right hand

is...not working properly. It won't do what I want it to do. Gotta heal.

I hope you don't get anxious and disappointed, but I won't be able to post

them until tomorrow after I get home from work.

I had the most wonderful time and look forward to posting everything and

letting the forum members, admin and OTBS, and Tulsa Jeff know how

great this event was and how much I want this to be on the calendar every

year.

Have a wonderful night and even better tomorrow...James

P.S- I'll post them all on the new South Florida Picture Thread.

P.S.S- Smokin' Al rocks, you'll see why if you don't know already.


----------



## Bearcarver

James,

Just take care of that hand, and post the pics when you can !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## dougmays

hey james, sorry to hear that! get better soon.  it was good to meet you this weekend.  BTW i have your knife that you left at the chicken comp....PM me your address and i'll send it to you.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OMG Nooooooo..   don't give him a knife...  we seen what he can do with an hatchet..  MOMM..  get well soon bub was great to meet you and everybody else...

  On a side note..  I am working on a post with pics for the Pic thread...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> OMG Nooooooo.. don't give him a knife... we seen what he can do with an hatchet.. MOMM.. get well soon bub was great to meet you and everybody else...
> On a side note.. I am working on a post with pics for the Pic thread...




bwhahahahahahaha....i'll dull down the knife before i send it LOL


----------



## SmokinAl

These things just don't happen to right handers!

Just kidding, sorry to hear it got infected.

Guess you didn't have enough alcohol in your system!

Thanks for putting up the photo thread Brian!


----------



## dougmays

Figured this would be a good place to get the word out

2nd annual south florida gathering info is up

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th


----------

